# Fargo (TV series)



## T & P (Apr 7, 2014)

I just saw an ad for this, which I didn't have a clue was being made, on Channel 4. Starts later this month. With Billy Bob Thornton.

Excited as a paedo in a playground about this. I hope it's good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802850/


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 7, 2014)

T & P said:


> I just saw an ad for this, which I didn't have a clue was being made, on Channel 4. Starts later this month. With Billy Bob Thornton.
> 
> *Excited as a paedo in a playground about this. I hope it's good.*
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802850/




Not even if they were doing another series of Deadwood should that sinister line be used.
Fuck right off with that.


----------



## Cid (Apr 7, 2014)

I LOLed.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2014)

Anonymous1 said:


> Not even if they were doing another series of Deadwood should that sinister line be used.
> Fuck right off with that.


I suggest you grow a thicker skin; that kind of expression and humour is pretty run of the mill round these parts.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> I suggest you grow a thicker skin; that kind of expression and humour is pretty run of the mill round these parts.



I'm not offended by your turn of phrase, i just think you're a cock for using it.
Where's these parts? 
The fucking books and telly section of the forum?


Carry on with your peado humour then, it's run of the mill after all.
A rose cunt is a rose cunt by any other name.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 8, 2014)

From the ads I think this looks blimmin' good.

And it will be fun to hear Martin Freeman doing the Fargo accent.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> I suggest you grow a thicker skin; that kind of expression and humour is pretty run of the mill round these parts.



It's a horrible thing to say. Other analogies are available.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

no self respecting peed would be caught dead in a playground anyway, thats bait etc



also Fargo wasn't that good. There, I said it. It wasn't.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Martin Freeman in the William H Macy role, hmmm.

April 20th, will see how it goes.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2014)

'As excited as a serial child abuser who's about to rape some children' doesn't have quite the same ring to it, does it?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't see how they're going to do it without cutting bits of the film eg. trying to feed the body into the woodchipper.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2014)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'm not offended by your turn of phrase, i just think you're a cock for using it.
> Where's these parts?
> The fucking books and telly section of the forum?
> 
> ...


Not interested in engaging in a philosophical discussion about the rights and wrongs of humour and what subjects ought to be considered taboo- been done to death on the General forum and elsewhere. Let's just say we're going to agree to disagree on this. But I wonder if you would would be as outraged if you heard Jimmy Carr tell one of his favourite jokes on TV ('Say what you will about paedophiles, but they always slow down when driving past a school'), or by the _thousands_ of Pedobear cartoons and jokes that have been posted over the years on the _I'm on ur Boardz _thread and elsewhere on these boards. So yes, depending on context I would argue that paedo jokes are pretty much run of the mill.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 8, 2014)

So, instead of taking a successful TV series and making it into a crappy, opportunistic film, they're going to do it the other way round? 

I thought 'Fargo' (the film) was brilliant and innovative in a totally low-key and subtle way.  It was a new and different thing.  I like new and different things.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 8, 2014)

T & P said:


> Not interested in engaging in a philosophical discussion about the rights and wrongs of humour and what subjects ought to be considered taboo- been done to death on the General forum and elsewhere. Let's just say we're going to agree to disagree on this. But I wonder if you would would be as outraged if you heard Jimmy Carr tell one of his favourite jokes on TV ('Say what you will about paedophiles, but they always slow down when driving past a school'), or by the _thousands_ of Pedobear cartoons and jokes that have been posted over the years on the _I'm on ur Boardz _thread and elsewhere on these boards. So yes, depending on context I would argue that paedo jokes are pretty much run of the mill.



Haha, almost had me 'til you got to Jimmy . Seriously?

I'm not after a bunfight but i'll fucking decide what i'm party to agreeing to disagree on, it won't be fed to me.
Like i said, carry on regardless. I was just pointing out the vile phrase was unnecessary, especially in the context of a tv show thread as opposed to the _hilarious_ joke thread for the peado craic.  What you decide after that is for you and you alone.

More importantly i see I've not missed much in the 'I'm on ur boardz' clearly, thank fuck for that.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think it's particularly related to the film at all, is it?
Aside from being set in that world. None of the same characters or anything.

I fucking loved the film, but also loved the snowyness and weirdness of the locations. Brilliant place to set a TV show if you ask me.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

The Dusk to Dawn series is so drawn-out it's almost unwatchable, I hope Fargo doesn't take the same route, although having Bilbo in it may offer some distraction.










spoiler alert: paedos in the woodchopper.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 16, 2014)

Episode one was brilliant, I think it's scheduled for Sunday in UK.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't get the premise. There is absolutely nothing about the film that makes me think 'fuck wouldn't it be great if they had a TV show about this' pretty open and close plot. 

But I am slightly intrigued. If it's anywhere near as good as the film I'll be hooked.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2014)

I missed this thread, and I'm a week late, but I just wanted to post this.


----------



## Supine (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking forward to this,  it contains some big nods to the film apparently. I'm going to rewatch the film in prep  

No spoilers until after it is aired in the UK please


----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2014)

N_igma said:


> I don't get the premise. There is absolutely nothing about the film that makes me think 'fuck wouldn't it be great if they had a TV show about this' pretty open and close plot.


There wasn't for me either.  But now I've heard of it, it's like one of those things you never knew you needed until you heard of it.

Who is directing it, what else have they done?  Because Fargo (the film) was a triumph of great directing.  If this is any good it'll have to be the same thing.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't be the only person who's seen episode one?

As agreed no spoilers, but it died exceed my expectations.


----------



## Supine (Apr 17, 2014)

8115 said:


> There wasn't for me either.  But now I've heard of it, it's like one of those things you never knew you needed until you heard of it.
> 
> Who is directing it, what else have they done?  Because Fargo (the film) was a triumph of great directing.  If this is any good it'll have to be the same thing.



Apparently the coen's have seen it and approve. There was an article in Saturdays guardian which made it sound worth watching.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 18, 2014)

The Coens are exec producing it.

I watched it last night and similar to RedDragon was pleasantly surprised, it really is rather good.  The acting is spot on, it matches the feel of the movie whilst not kowtowing too much to it and the casting is very good - Thornton was excellent, and even Bilbo's accent holds up for the most part.  I will certainly be watching episode 2.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 18, 2014)

T & P said:


> I just saw an ad for this, which I didn't have a clue was being made, on Channel 4. Starts later this month. With Billy Bob Thornton.
> 
> Excited as a paedo in a playground about this. I hope it's good.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802850/



I think the correct expression is "sweating like a paedophile in a playground"

Probably wouldn't suit this post though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 18, 2014)

watched it yesterday, thought the cast and acting are superb, although it did seem like ages to get through the episode. Il be watching it all. I heard its a self contained 10 episode series so I think / hope its going to work.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2014)

Enjoying this so far, but the constant advert breaks are giving me the raging hump. Will be recording this and starting it 20 mins after it starts and forwarding the advert breaks in future.

Its on for 90 mins, but can't be more than 60 mins of actual programme


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 20, 2014)

That's exactly what I just said to my husband.


----------



## Supine (Apr 20, 2014)

Brilliant.

I watched the film earlier in prep. Loads of scenes from the film have been used. It's like watching a remix


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2014)

The ads were really annoying. But loved the episode. Billy Bob's brilliant.


----------



## Santino (Apr 20, 2014)

I enjoyed the shit out of that.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2014)

Its funny how good fiction can make you root for the murderer, if the victims are real arseholes.

Anyone who doesn't want Lester to get away with it? (at the moment anyway)


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Enjoying this so far, but the constant advert breaks are giving me the raging hump. Will be recording this and starting it 20 mins after it starts and forwarding the advert breaks in future.


 Did this tonight as we were watching the end of a film as the episode started. Certainly made it a better watching experience.

Thought it was pretty good


----------



## Santino (Apr 21, 2014)

Did we see how Billy Bob Thornton got out of the basement?


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

I wonder how the series will end?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 21, 2014)

Santino said:


> Did we see how Billy Bob Thornton got out of the basement?


Nope, unless I blinked.

I want to know how he knew Colin Hanks's kid was a daughter. Sounded like a boy to me.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thought this was great, very strong opening.  And i remember finding the film a bit overrated.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Thought this was great, very strong opening.  And i remember finding the film a bit overrated.


wrong way round!

the film is magnificent, not completely convinced by this opener, the tone wasn't quite right. but i think i'll get over it


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

I saw an interview the other day that says the series stays true to the filum. I can't see the point watching it in which case.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

'true to' is very different to 'follows the plot of'

It's true to the 'Universe of Fargo,' but not any bit of it we've seen before.

Except for the several bits we have.


----------



## Voley (Apr 22, 2014)

I liked that a lot. Very interested to see where it goes. Didn't think I'd like Martin Freeman in the William H Macy role but he's pretty good. Billy Bob Thornton's character is ace.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

Throughout the first episode I kept thinking, 'that bloke looks like Billy Bob Thornton but a bit different', only to find out that it was Billy Bob Thornton after all. He seems to have got younger.

Mrs Frank thought Freeman's accent was really bad but I pointed out that, ludicrous as it is, that's actually how people talk in that part of the world.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2014)

Thought it was great, captured the oddness and hilarity of the mundane quite well, and the characters seemed pretty well rounded out for a first episode.

Billy Bob Thornton persuading the kid to piss in the gas tank and then ratting him out was a laugh out loud moment, what a bastard


----------



## youngian (Apr 23, 2014)

Likewise I was mightly impressed and they have not let the Coens down. Thornton's angel of death owes more to No Country while there is also a Blood Simple feel to it. Drawing on a wider body of their work rather than a straight Fargo spin-off is a great way to go.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 23, 2014)

It was ok not as good as some people are making it out but I'll definitely be following. So much shit has happened in the first episode be interesting to see how they flesh this out for 10 episodes. I think we'll be suspending our disbelief quite a lot in this show.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 23, 2014)

youngian said:


> Likewise I was mightly impressed and they have not let the Coens down. .



The Coens are executive producers so it might have been hard to let the Coens down.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought this was superb.

I've not seen the film.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2014)

I enjoyed it a lot although all lot like watching the film but with different actors, slightly different characters and more drawn out.


----------



## youngian (Apr 23, 2014)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The Coens are executive producers so it might have been hard to let the Coens down.


That didn't fill me with confidence as people are often paid a large stash to use their name to give a project credibility and it turns out to be pants.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 24, 2014)

That was good.
 Did anyone else feel a bit *fight club* about the relationship between billy bob and Martin?


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> That was good.
> Did anyone else feel a bit *fight club* about the relationship between billy bob and Martin?


Yes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> That was good.
> Did anyone else feel a bit *fight club* about the relationship between billy bob and Martin?



Aw crap you've ruined that for me now


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2014)

youngian said:


> That didn't fill me with confidence as people are often paid a large stash to use their name to give a project credibility and it turns out to be pants.



Yeah, it seems like 'executive producer' can mean anything from running the whole show and writing or directing large chunks of it to doing absolutely nothing. There are people credited as executive producers on Buffy the Vampire Slayer who had no involvement in the show at all, they just gave Whedon some money to get the original (rubbish) Buffy movie made.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 24, 2014)

youngian said:


> That didn't fill me with confidence as people are often paid a large stash to use their name to give a project credibility and it turns out to be pants.



I mean more that above probably anyone else in Hollywood the brothers Coen are unlikely to licence their work / ideas for a few quid; they are famous for maintaining control and independently financing when major backers don't get it.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> That was good.
> Did anyone else feel a bit *fight club* about the relationship between billy bob and Martin?


If it does turn out to be that, thanks a lot. 

But hopefully not, seeing as that woman told the police she saw the two talking about the dead guy.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 24, 2014)

id tried not to be spoilerish at all and also havent seen anymore than the first episode. i thought billybobs charactor was very chaotically evil. Doing mischief for the sheer joy of it. And buying martins soul in a typically Faustian pact. But I saw a possible connection and just popped it out for comment. I hope I haven't put anyone off a top quality show.


----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2014)

zoooo said:


> From the ads I think this looks blimmin' good.
> 
> And it will be fun to hear Martin Freeman doing the Fargo accent.



I haven't seen the film. Just watched ep 1 on 4OD this afternoon and second tonight. I'm impressed with Freedman's accent. It sounds consisstent and I wouldn't have recognised him. 

Anyway yeah, really enjoying it.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2014)

I only know the Fargo accent from the film, but to me his seems very good.

But then I thought Hugh Laurie's House accent was rubbish and Americans say it's brilliant, so what do I know.


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2014)

I knew only the first episode would be (nearly) feature-length, but last night's episode still felt short. Or rather, not enough stuff happened during it. I hope the pace does not slow further. Still enjoying it though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 28, 2014)

Personally, I'm glad they've slowed it down a bit.  Couldn't have continued at the same pace as the 1st ep or half of the US would be dead by now.  One fucking hilarious scene last night (and lots of plain funny ones).


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Personally, I'm glad they've slowed it down a bit.  Couldn't have continued at the same pace as the 1st ep or half of the US would be dead by now.  One fucking hilarious scene last night (and lots of plain funny ones).


Is it the one when he starts to take a shit as the other bloke is threatening him?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 29, 2014)

I weren't wanting to put spoilers in thread for people who might not have caught up yet, but yes.  They even put in sound effects.    I was laughing just thinking about it for a good while afterwards.


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2014)

Brilliant this week.

Also, Colin Hanks and woman police lady have to get together, yes.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 5, 2014)

Very good. 

The crossbow scene. 

"Which one makes the biggest holes?"


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

I can't quite decide if I like all the little cameos from 'eccentric' local characters, they sure are cropping up thick and fast. But it's very enjoyable daftness any how's. 

And the two cops are blates gonna hook up.


----------



## zoooo (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> I can't quite decide if I like all the little cameos from 'eccentric' local characters, they sure are cropping up thick and fast. But it's very enjoyable daftness any how's.
> 
> And the two cops are blates gonna hook up.


Hope so. Then she can go and beat up the lady next door who keeps flashing him.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (May 7, 2014)

Wait ages for a bus and two come along together at the same time: Unsere Mutter und unsere Vater, and Fargo.
Think the tv series is less harsh on the "Minnesota nice" sitting duck joke than the film.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 7, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Very good.
> 
> The crossbow scene.
> 
> "Which one makes the biggest holes?"



The first few seconds of the finale with the guy pogo'ing in the background in slo-mo was massive lol's


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2014)

Billy Bob Thornton was born for his role in it wasn't he. Fucking ace.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2014)

T & P said:


> Billy Bob Thornton was born for his role in it wasn't he. Fucking ace.


Yes...he's incredibly good (well...not good) so far.  He's carrying a large part of it, even given the quirkiness of other characters.


----------



## billy_bob (May 9, 2014)

T & P said:


> Billy Bob Thornton was born for his role in it wasn't he. Fucking ace.



Absolutely - I can't think of many actors who call pull off that blink-of-an-eye switch from hilarious to terrifying so stylishly.  Gene Hackman perhaps? That's pretty exalted company....

Come on then: some smarty-pants remark about my username is now obligatory.


----------



## Supine (May 9, 2014)

Just watched e4.

 It's brilliant. They have a great scene that links into one of the film story lines.

 Hope that wasn't a spoiler, it's a nice nod to the film


----------



## Buckaroo (May 9, 2014)

Well that Billy Bob Thornton is due to play the baddie in the next HBO crime series Willie Wonti Crime Wonka thing. A load of rubbish too!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> ...Come on then: some smarty-pants remark about my username is now obligatory.


It's not The Waltons.


----------



## D'wards (May 11, 2014)

Ah, excellent. A direct link to the film, apropos of what we'll have to see...


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2014)

Loved it. Wish he could be in the TV series too.


----------



## Part 2 (May 20, 2014)

Just watched ep5.

Did I miss something?



Spoiler



How did she know to look behind the washing machine?


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2014)

No need for spoilers!  

It looked out of position, like it had been moved. I guess.


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2014)

What was the point of looking there?  I feel like I missed something.


----------



## Part 2 (May 20, 2014)

Lester had the hammer stored there


----------



## Onket (May 20, 2014)

I must have zoned out.


----------



## Betsy (May 20, 2014)

With his hat on Martin Freeman puts me in mind of Elmer Fudd...


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> No need for spoilers!
> 
> It looked out of position, like it had been moved. I guess.


oh, and because he'd talked about doing the washing whilst semi-conscious.


----------



## billy_bob (May 21, 2014)

Atmospheric episode but it didn't advance the plot much, did it?


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2014)

Apart from: they're closing in on Lester (even Saul thinks its him now!). Numbers & Wrench are closing in on Malvo. Stavros is at breaking point. Another character introduced. Not bad going.


----------



## billy_bob (May 21, 2014)

Maybe.  More about psychological developments than Things happening, I guess. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that though.....


----------



## Tankus (May 21, 2014)

Hurrah for 4od , just watched up to number 5 in one sesh 

Next time someone has a go at me I'm going to drop my kegs , whip out a kindle and ploot and toot...
Ultimate conflict avoidance .
Just maybe not in a supermarket queue ...!

Best mo for me ......Molly staring at Lester's back while he was faking sleep  .....


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> Apart from: they're closing in on Lester (even Saul thinks its him now!). Numbers & Wrench are closing in on Malvo. Stavros is at breaking point. Another character introduced. Not bad going.


Plus he finally got his bloody hand fixed.


----------



## Yata (May 22, 2014)

ep 6 was pretty good a lot happening i wont spoiler cause not been on 4 yet but worth a wattch on the streaming sites if you cant wait


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2014)

Yata said:


> ep 6 was pretty good a lot happening i wont spoiler cause not been on 4 yet but worth a wattch on the streaming sites if you cant wait


Was it the conclusion? I seem to remember reading somewhere it was a six-part series.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

10 parts


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2014)

When is episode 6 on telly?  I want to talk about episode 6.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2014)

Possibly the best TV show I have seen since the wire,  the sopranos and all the other good tv shows.


----------



## RedDragon (May 25, 2014)

I knew there was a reason not to like the stationary bike.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2014)

Has it been shown now?  Or did you download it?


----------



## RedDragon (May 25, 2014)

downloaded it, I don't do terrestrial


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2014)

I've lost interest. It's not great really is it. Could have been a good film. Oh,  it was...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 25, 2014)

magneze said:


> I've lost interest. It's not great really is it. Could have been a good film. Oh,  it was...


 
It's still good, if not up to the quality of the 1st two eps.  Worth watching for some of the performances alone.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

fun episode, amusing deaths, nice referencing back to the film, plenty of stuff happening, what's not to like?


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2014)

Spoiler: fish



So where the fuck did it all come from?


----------



## Betsy (May 26, 2014)

"I've thought about it and the 60/40 thing doesn't work for me"


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2014)

Colin Hanks you fucking dick.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2014)

fish


----------



## Tankus (May 26, 2014)

6 ....the best wtf yet ....!


----------



## Tankus (May 26, 2014)

Episode 1 has disappeared from 4od .... I'm glad I had  a Fargo fest the other night


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2014)

Good innit?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2014)

I have to say I'm confused about the fish.  That's ok though.  I assume/hope she isn't dead and the deaf guy is.


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I have to say I'm confused about the fish.  That's ok though.  I assume/hope she isn't dead and the deaf guy is.



I guess it's something to do with the storm.  I half thought that malvo did it but that's crazy. He is the devil though, isn't he?

Did he say anything to the guy with the beard when he killed him?  And how did he get out of the car? They were emptying automatic weapons into it from about 2 metres away.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2014)

I assume she simply missed deaf guy, who ran off. 

The fish must have been picked up in the storm, as they often are.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2014)

In an ice covered area?


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> In an ice covered area?



Maybe from all the holes wrench and numbers have been digging.


----------



## billy_bob (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> I assume she simply missed deaf guy, who ran off.
> 
> The fish must have been picked up in the storm, as they often are.



That's what mrs_bob said, but fish that size?


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> That's what mrs_bob said, but fish that size?


it seems a tad unlikely.  but its hardly the only thing in the series that does


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 29, 2014)

I like the fact that more of these 'limited series' are cropping up these days. Too often networks comission too many seasons of something and drag a story out for too long, but it's nice to know you're watching something that has been written as a single story with a proper beginning, middle and end.

I like American Horror Story for the same reason, each story is a self contained thing. In AHS they usually have all the big climactic fuss in the second-to-last episode as well, so there's time to wrap up the story properly.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 1, 2014)

brilliant! ha ha!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2014)

Key and Peele.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Key and Peele.



What's that?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank buggery she wasn't dead.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2014)

tommers said:


> What's that?


The two FBI guys.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Key+and+Peele.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, Fargo the tv series morphs into Fargo the movie.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2014)

I thought that was a great episode. A bit slower and less violent than last weeks but stronger for it. Only thing I didn't get was the end.



Spoiler



Why was it such a big deal for Lester seeing Malvo at the end? I know its obviously a big thing seeing the guy who shot a cop in your house but was that alone worth the dramatic music and Lester's reaction? Malvo would of killed Lester long ago if he had wanted to. What reason, if he needs one, would he have for killing Lester now? Did he know Lester planned to shoot him and fit him up? If so why is Lester alive? Does he somehow know Lester put the hitmen on to him? If so why is Lester alive? Is it just the unpredictable nature of the character? Some parallel to what happened with the deaf hitman?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2014)

This series is possibly my favourite ever series.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> I thought that was a great episode. A bit slower and less violent than last weeks but stronger for it. Only thing I didn't get was the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know logically why it was so scary and sinister that he was there, but it was. 
I was waiting for him to turn around, and if he had I may well have pooed myself.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I don't know logically why it was so scary and sinister that he was there, but it was.
> I was waiting for him to turn around, and if he had I may well have pooed myself.


Possibly something about him knowing the truth about a Lester. A truth he can do little with without implicating himself. Is the stuff with Lester anymore memorable to him than the stuff with the guy pissing in the fuel tank?


----------



## Tankus (Jun 9, 2014)

Its quite remarkable how Lester is morphing from the character with the old washing machine.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2014)

Martin Freeman has more range than I gave him credit for. His Doctor Watson, Bilbo Baggins and Arthur Dent (has anyone else ever landed such a trilogy of cult roles? I doubt it) were all basically the same character, but Lester is something entirely different. Native Minnesotans may disagree, but I reckon he's nailed the accent as well.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 9, 2014)

Watching Lester's transformation has me itching to watch Breaking Bad again.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2014)

It was clever of them to have him send his poor new wife upstairs while he went to try and shag random women. Because just for a minute I was rather starting to like his new self.


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2014)

No one mentioned the dead cop in the hospital or the possibly escaped hitman.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 9, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Martin Freeman has more range than I gave him credit for. *His Doctor Watson, Bilbo Baggins and Arthur Dent (has anyone else ever landed such a trilogy of cult roles? *I doubt it) were all basically the same character, but Lester is something entirely different. Native Minnesotans may disagree, but I reckon he's nailed the accent as well.


I loved him as Tim from The Office.


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2014)

I did find the last episode too slow tbh. The series could have perhaps been better produced as a six-parter. Still enjoying it though.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2014)

Santino said:


> No one mentioned the dead cop in the hospital or the possibly escaped hitman.


That was a year ago and in De Luth (or whatever the place is called) to boot.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2014)

Also, Lorne Malvo as played by BBT might be my favourite character in anything ever.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2014)

Hitman,  wanderer,  spirit,  devil.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 10, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Also, Lorne Malvo as played by BBT might be my favourite character in anything ever.


BBT is excellent - I can't think of anyone who could have done a better job of this character.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 10, 2014)

kabbes said:


> That was a year ago and in De Luth (or whatever the place is called) to boot.



Duluth.

I'm really enjoying this, but as someone else pointed out, is Lorne Malvo not a bit Anton Chigurh - the killer from No Country for Old Men?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 10, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> I thought that was a great episode. A bit slower and less violent than last weeks but stronger for it. Only thing I didn't get was the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kind of nailed it - your spoiler is exactly what Lester is thinking


----------



## Santino (Jun 10, 2014)

kabbes said:


> That was a year ago and in De Luth (or whatever the place is called) to boot.


It wasn't a year ago when it happened. And Molly was involved in the case, she shot the hitman in the first place. If he had escaped surely she should have been alerted.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 10, 2014)

We didn't see the immediate aftermath of those events though.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 11, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Duluth.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this, but as someone else pointed out, is Lorne Malvo not a bit Anton Chigurh - the killer from No Country for Old Men?


Yes, but much, much better.  Funnier, dryer, scarier.

A Magnificent Bastard indeed, to use the trope name.  The most magnificent of the Magnificent.


----------



## keybored (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoiler



Jemma "Aww, that's so sweet! I am gonna stick my whole thumb up your ass later"
Malvo "Aces!"







I died laughing.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 12, 2014)

keybored said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above is a spoiler for the latest american episode. If you're watching on channel 4 and think it is safe to look you're wrong, dead wrong.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2014)

Yikes. Thanks for the warning CNT36.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 12, 2014)

zoooo said:


> It was clever of them to have him send his poor new wife upstairs while he went to try and shag random women. Because just for a minute I was rather starting to like his new self.



I just watched it now and felt exactly the same.


----------



## Yata (Jun 13, 2014)

theyre making it really easy to dislike lester, was thinking they were going the heisenberg route at first with the new lester but hes completely despicable as you can see at the end of 9

oh and what happened to the supermarket guy? did i miss something or was the raining fish scene the last time he was on screen or mentioned?
the deaf hitman too has vanished, maybe all these people effected by Malvo just arent that important to the main plot but id like to see some of these loose ends tied up next week


----------



## kabbes (Jun 13, 2014)

Patience! I'm sure they have a plan to reveal all.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm impressed with Gilles Peterson. His first acting role and he's so right you can forget it's him


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Yata said:


> theyre making it really easy to dislike lester, was thinking they were going the heisenberg route at first with the new lester but hes completely despicable as you can see at the end of 9
> 
> oh and what happened to the supermarket guy? did i miss something or was the raining fish scene the last time he was on screen or mentioned?
> the deaf hitman too has vanished, maybe all these people effected by Malvo just arent that important to the main plot but id like to see some of these loose ends tied up next week



The deaf guy shot at a copper with an assault rifle. I'm guessing he's in prison.


----------



## Yata (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The deaf guy shot at a copper with an assault rifle. I'm guessing he's in prison.


yeah but malvo gave him the key to his handcuffs and killed the guard then said something like, i killed your partner if you got a problem come and find me so im assuming he'll come back in at some point but maybe not


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The deaf guy shot at a copper with an assault rifle. I'm guessing he's in prison.


I'm guessing he isn't. 
Are you up to date with the episodes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Yata said:


> yeah but malvo gave him the key to his handcuffs and killed the guard then said something like, i killed your partner if you got a problem come and find me so im assuming he'll come back in at some point but maybe not



Oh yeah, forgot about that.

I guess if he was in prison they'd have figured out what his name was and he wouldn't just be 'deaf guy' on solverson's whiteboard.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 13, 2014)

Yata said:


> yeah but malvo gave him the key to his handcuffs and killed the guard then said something like, i killed your partner if you got a problem come and find me so im assuming he'll come back in at some point but maybe not


That reminded me of Kill Bill when Uma kills a little girl's mum and says she'll understand if she comes to kill her when she's grown up. They even used the same line - 'if you're raw about it'.
[/random observation]


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2014)

OMG, Fargo. 
OM very G.
That was good.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2014)

Fuck, that was a seriously good episode.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm so glad I've been watching this - it's fucking great!
It's just keeps getting better and better.
WTF is Lester going to do now?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 15, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Also, Lorne Malvo as played by BBT might be my favourite character in anything ever.


I think I may agree.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2014)

He's bloody good isn't he?

Loved it when he told that family who moved into Lester's house about its bloody history just for the lulz.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 15, 2014)

T & P said:


> Loved it when he told that family who moved into Lester's house about its bloody history just for the lulz.


Yeah - that was hilarious!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

Lester, nasty little bastard.  I suppose if you dress your wife up like Kenny from South Park then it's inevitable.

"I haven't had apple pie this good since the Garden of Eden."

Only one episode left, isn't there?


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, the finale is on Sunday. Can't fucking wait.


I hope this becomes the next meme, btw


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2014)

Doesn't he look lovely with his silver hair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2014)

T & P said:


> Yes, the finale is on Sunday. Can't fucking wait.
> 
> 
> I hope this becomes the next meme, btw


it jumped the shark last week


----------



## kabbes (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the understated implication that Lorne is the de'il his own self.  I'm sure it'll never be anything more than what we read into it, but it's right there as a possible interpretation.


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, the aforementioned Garden of Eden comment when he's at the cafe was duly noted 

I don't want him to kill any of the good guys in the finale, but I hope he doesn't get killed or captured himself. Far too enjoyable a character despite his evilness. Lester however deserves anything that's coming to him.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it jumped the shark last week



Don't watch the next one then


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 17, 2014)

Spoiler



I reckon Malvo lured Lester into getting his new wife shot to test what Lester is capable of. Why else, for such a supersmart hitman, would he have left the lamp on in the window of the shop if not to signify his presence....?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 17, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon Malvo lured Lester into getting his new wife shot to test what Lester is capable of. Why else, for such a supersmart hitman, would he have left the lamp on in the window of the shop if not to signify his presence....?


Mrs Lester never mentioned the light being on so it must have been normal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 17, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Mrs Lester never mentioned the light being on so it must have been normal.


 Yes but Lester saw it and that's why he sent her in....


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 17, 2014)

Nah, Malvo knew Lester would run, and Lester knew Malvo knew.  That's why he took her.   Lester's a piece of work now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Nah, Malvo knew Lester would run, and Lester knew Malvo knew.  That's why he took her.   Lester's a piece of work now.



I wouldn't say that's why he took her.  He took her as he was trying to maintain the appearance of normality and still wanted his wife.   

 He saw the light was on and sent her in.  Until then i don't think he was planning to sacrifice her.  He didn't say anything about having done his back in until after they had parked outside the shop and he'd seen the light was on.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 18, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I wouldn't say that's why he took her.  He took her as he was trying to maintain the appearance of normality and still wanted his wife.
> 
> He saw the light was on and sent her in.*  Until then i don't think he was planning to sacrifice her.  *He didn't say anything about having done his back in until after they had parked outside the shop and he'd seen the light was on.


Whichever way he sent her in without a second thought once he knew that Malvo was in there. 

What an excellent episode this was  - I was gripped from beginning to end.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I wouldn't say that's why he took her.  He took her as he was trying to maintain the appearance of normality and still wanted his wife.
> 
> He saw the light was on and sent her in.  Until then i don't think he was planning to sacrifice her.  He didn't say anything about having done his back in until after they had parked outside the shop and he'd seen the light was on.


Ah but in the house before they left, didn't he tell her not to bother taking her big winter coat because she wouldn't need it where they were going?  And he still took his.

Anyway, as said, brilliant episode.  This series has been wonderful.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 18, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I wouldn't say that's why he took her.  He took her as he was trying to maintain the appearance of normality and still wanted his wife.
> 
> He saw the light was on and sent her in.  Until then i don't think he was planning to sacrifice her.  He didn't say anything about having done his back in until after they had parked outside the shop and he'd seen the light was on.


He also told her to leave her coat as she wouldn't need it. That could of been a simply because they were rushing or a sign of premeditation.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 18, 2014)

Just watched #10



Spoiler


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Ah but in the house before they left, didn't he tell her not to bother taking her big winter coat because she wouldn't need it where they were going?  And he still took his.


 
It's a TV show though and they had to find a way to get his wife to go into the office wearing his coat in order for her to be mistaken for him. If she had her own coat, she wouldn't have worn his: "put the hood up - I don't want your pretty little face getting cold". It was sinister! That's the moment he crossed the line.

Malvo left a message by leaving on the light - there's no way that Malvo accidentally left on the light. He knew Lester would notice and he also knew that Lester wouldn't be quite sure whether it really was a sign that Malvo was there or not. Is he there or did I leave the light on?   Do I leave or do I send in the wife to check that there actually is a killer on my trail?

Not quite sure why i'm dwelling on this particular point so much but I think it's about Lester becoming just as brutal as Malvo and Malvo wanting to find that out.  If it was me and my husband in the car, I would have said "something's not right - we leave now".

It's testament to how good the writing and acting has been that I'm even thinking about this!


----------



## T & P (Jun 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Just watched #10
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Haven't seen it yet so won't check spoiler. Was it good?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 18, 2014)

T & P said:


> Haven't seen it yet so won't check spoiler. Was it good?


There's nothing in the spoiler... I wouldn't want to spoil it for anyone  

It was a decent ending but I was hoping for a bit more (I always do).  I can't really say anything more without spoiling it.


----------



## Yata (Jun 19, 2014)

#10


Spoiler



funny ending, lester on thin ice the whole series and then he falls in


----------



## yardbird (Jun 20, 2014)

I just watched #10
Good.
Very good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh christ I've just realised I will be on holiday on Sunday 
Does 4OD work in Greece??


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 21, 2014)

A familiar face in RDJ's new film.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there going to be another series?

Also, I didn't get why Gus was given a commendation rather than being arrested and charged.

Then there are the loose ends like Malvo apparently being a pastor and the weird bit with the creatures falling out of the sky...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2014)

8ball said:


> Also, I didn't get why Gus was given a commendation rather than being arrested and charged.



I thought that - he was basically a civilian who walked in and executed Malvo


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I thought that - he was basically a civilian who walked in and executed Malvo



Yeah, I wondered if I maybe remembered something wrong, though that's how it looked to me too.

It's only now occurred to me what Molly's story about the gloves meant, mind. Having a derp week/month/year.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2014)

8ball said:


> It's only now occurred to me what Molly's story about the gloves meant, mind. Having a derp week/month/year.


 Oh, do explain. There were so many quotes left unexplained (like Malvo telling that personal trainer bloke tied up to a shotgun that he really hated Turkish delights) that I thought they were inconsequential to the plot.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2014)

Brilliant.

Apparently there is going to be a series 2, but with totally different cast? Sounds good if so.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> Oh, do explain. There were so many quotes left unexplained (like Malvo telling that personal trainer bloke tied up to a shotgun that he really hated Turkish delights) that I thought they were inconsequential to the plot.



Malvo and Lester are the gloves.  Molly needs the pair but she has lost Malvo, so she is letting Lester go in order to draw Malvo out, that way maybe someone else can get the pair.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I thought that - he was basically a civilian who walked in and executed Malvo


True, but it's a small town, they seem to have their own rules. Plus he's an ex cop. It didn't bother me anyway.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2014)

8ball said:


> Then there are the loose ends like Malvo apparently being a pastor and the weird bit with the creatures falling out of the sky...


 the fish falling out of the sky was explained in the following episode by means of a news report heard on a radio that said a tornado had hit the area- at least that's how I interpreted.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2014)

T & P said:


> the fish falling out of the sky was explained in the following episode by means of a news report heard on a radio that said a tornado had hit the area- at least that's how I interpreted.



Yeah, but to my mind that's not much of an explanation in terms of the narrative.  Though I'm maybe just missing something.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2014)

Agree with that. I guess it was just for the benefit of the bloke who was being blackmailed, as the final confirmation (in his mind at least) his misfortunes were a punishment from God.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 22, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh christ I've just realised I will be on holiday on Sunday
> Does 4OD work in Greece??



I've stopped using 4-OD as they don't like adblock plus. This works for just about any series though:

http://www.watchseries.to/


----------



## 8ball (Jun 22, 2014)

When watching it later I've been using 4od on the ps3. 
The ads seem to have been broken for a while - it just shows that car going down the road twice.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh man it's not there on 4od yet via Virgin...I have been so excited and now nothing.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> Oh man it's not there on 4od yet via Virgin...I have been so excited and now nothing.


Try going to the 'all days' page on the catch-up TV service and check the available programmes for Sunday. Often, programmes are uploaded there the day after their initial broadcast.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2014)

The whole thing from first to last could not have been more prefect.

Just like the film too, the villains are not defeated by some thrilling shoot-out with the cops.  They turn on each other and then just walk into the representation of goodness (ie Gus in this case),


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2014)

Aces.


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2014)

kabbes said:


> The whole thing from first to last could not have been more prefect.
> 
> Just like the film too, the villains are not defeated by some thrilling shoot-out with the cops.  They turn on each other and then just walk into the representation of goodness (ie Gus in this case),



I wanted Malvo to survive though. Simply because what an enjoyable character he's been.


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2014)

It was a supremely confident piece of writing and direction. Nothing was wasted, nothing out-stayed its welcome. One of the great benefits of knowing that TV is now available for repeated viewing on DVD and download is that good characters and situations can be used just once and don't need to be flogged to death.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> It was a supremely confident piece of writing and direction. Nothing was wasted, nothing out-stayed its welcome.


Like Columbo.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 24, 2014)

kabbes said:


> The whole thing from first to last could not have been more prefect.
> 
> Just like the film too, the villains are not defeated by some thrilling shoot-out with the cops.  They turn on each other and then just walk into the representation of goodness (ie Gus in this case),



Yeah I'm with you on this, found the whole thing really satisfying. As for Gus getting away with it ... I think in a small town, with the FBI guys all dead, you'd find a way to cover it up that would mean no-one looked too hard.

Nice article here
http://time.com/2891259/fargo-finale-recap/


----------



## 8ball (Jun 24, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Yeah I'm with you on this, found the whole thing really satisfying. As for Gus getting away with it ... I think in a small town, with the FBI guys all dead, you'd find a way to cover it up that would mean no-one looked too hard.


 
_"I think what you mean, Gus, is that you thought you saw him reach for a weapon..."_

I was just surprised there was no mention of it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2014)

I was sad the FBI pair had to die. They were all sweet and existential.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 24, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I was sad the FBI pair had to die. They were all sweet and existential.



Yeah, I liked them too - they were like something out of a Beckett play.

<waits to be contradicted my someone who has read more plays than me>


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone feels like having a pop at the significance of the wolves? Agents of good or evil? One of them causes the mailman bloke to stop at the precise spot where Malvo is staying, therefore noticing him. But later another seems to looking at Malvo as if to warn him there is someone in the house waiting for him.

Having said that, I don't actually care that much about the need to explain every last shot and event in the series. It was such a pleasurable experience, even the unexplained/ odd bits add to its overall appeal.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2014)

Felt a bit like the wolf who helped Gus find him had returned to see the end of Malvo.

Is there a wolf reference in the bible at all? They seemed to use a lot of biblical/Malvo as the devil type stuff.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Felt a bit like the wolf who helped Gus find him had returned to see the end of Malvo.
> 
> Is there a wolf reference in the bible at all? They seemed to use a lot of biblical/Malvo as the devil type stuff.


there's wolf in sheeps clothing (and Malvo was often in a sheepskin, was he not?), and the wolf shall lie down with the lamb (Lester as lamb??). I thought it was just referring to our animal instincts - 'you cant change the wolf' kinda thing, but the biblical stuff does make sense.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooh yes, it's all very intriguing.
There must be articles somewhere written by clever people about all the imagery they used. Or preferably by the Fargo writer/s themselves.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2014)

T & P said:


> One of them causes the mailman bloke to stop at the precise spot where Malvo is staying, therefore noticing him. But later another seems to looking at Malvo as if to warn him there is someone in the house waiting for him.


Same wolf, surely?  It's in the exact same location on both occasions.


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, I guess it'd probably be the same one.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2014)

Just watched the last 2 episodes.   Malvo makes a speech about wolves earlier on,  so it's probably linked to that.   He's the wolf isn't he?  A predator. That whole "why can we see more shades of green?" riddle that he asks gus in the police station and that gus says he has solved just before he shoots him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 3, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I was sad the FBI pair had to die. They were all sweet and existential.


Yup

2nd one down

http://vimeo.com/channels/493367/page:8


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Yup
> 
> 2nd one down
> 
> http://vimeo.com/channels/493367/page:8


Holy. Crap.

They aliiiiiive!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2014)

This show is the first thing I've seen Martin Freeman in where he's really impressed me. In that final episode he has to a lot of bad acting, while giving away what's really going on in his character's head. That can't be easy to do, but he nails it.

Everything else about the show was basically perfect throughout. Confirms my view that the quality of writing and direction is way higher on TV these days than in films.


----------



## manny-p (Jul 4, 2014)

Didn't Malvo tell a story to that deaf hitman about how he watched a bear in a bear trap once? Was thinking about it when you know what happened in bedroom.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Everything else about the show was basically perfect throughout. Confirms my view that the quality of writing and direction is way higher on TV these days than in films.


 
It sounds odd, but after the recent (15 year) glut of excellent tv series, I found myself wondering how a 2 hour film could possibly explore a character and plot in that short space of time, until I realised that's what good directors have been doing for 100 years. Just seems a little unfeasible, lol


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2014)

D'wards said:


> It sounds odd, but after the recent (15 year) glut of excellent tv series, I found myself wondering how a 2 hour film could possibly explore a character and plot in that short space of time, until I realised that's what good directors have been doing for 100 years. Just seems a little unfeasible, lol



But with TV you run the risk of dragging a story arc on too long or padding it out unnecessarily. Your characters can end up doing the same things over and over again with no real dramatic effect and without telling you anything about them you don't already know. True Detective did this IMO, even though it was only a short series I got fucking sick of McConaughey's Camus-for-dummies lectures and Harrelson's randomised acts of self-destruction. 

Good writing is as much about what you leave out as what you put in, and Fargo barely had an ounce of fat on it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2014)

Lots of interesting parallels with Twin Peaks as well, which I'll probably write a pretentious and rambling post about at some point in the future.

Also interesting was the use of unaccompanied drums on the soundtrack at key points where lesser shows would have had a big portentous orchestra or something whomping away the background instead.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 29, 2015)

Watched all of this on Netflix and it was brilliant.

I'm now a little bit in love with Molly Solverson.


----------



## Reno (Jul 29, 2015)

Loved it and can't wait for season 2. It's a prequel, taking place in the 70s which centres on Molly's dad as the lead character.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2015)

Reno said:


> Loved it and can't wait for season 2. It's a prequel, taking place in the 70s which centres on Molly's dad as the lead character.


 When is this happening?!


----------



## Reno (Jul 29, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> When is this happening?!


This autumn, I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2015)

Reno said:


> This autumn, I think.


 Brilliant!


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2015)

yup, October in yankeeland


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 29, 2015)

Apparently Bruce Campbell is playing Ronald Reagan in season 2!


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 29, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Apparently Bruce Campbell is playing Ronald Reagan in season 2!



That sentence, on this thread, has just made me extremely happy.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2015)

Fargo Season 2 news here - October 19th in the UK.

It's going back in time, it appears, and centring on Molly Solverson's father when he still was a cop.

Looks like there are a few more well-known faces going to pop up as new characters (Bruce Campbell as above, plus Kirsten Dunst, Kieran Culkin, Ted Danson...), which is a slight concern. I know there were some 'names' in the first season, and both Thornton and Freeman were excellent, but it was really the unknowns Colin Hanks and especially Allison Tollman who gave it substance.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 9, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Fargo Season 2 news here - October 19th in the UK.
> 
> It's going back in time, it appears, and centring on Molly Solverson's father when he still was a cop.
> 
> Looks like there are a few more well-known faces going to pop up as new characters (Bruce Campbell as above, plus Kirsten Dunst, Kieran Culkin, Ted Danson...), which is a slight concern. I know there were some 'names' in the first season, and both Thornton and Freeman were excellent, but it was really the unknowns Colin Hanks and especially Allison Tollman who gave it substance.



I'm not sure you can call Colin Hanks an unknown , but Alison Tollman was fantastic, channelling Marge Gunderson without aping McDormand's performance.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I'm not sure you can call Colin Hanks an unknown , but Alison Tollman was fantastic, channelling Marge Gunderson without aping McDormand's performance.
> 
> Looking forward to this.



What's he known for? Apart from his dad obviously. I know he's _been _in other stuff, but very little with any significant profile, surely?


----------



## Santino (Oct 9, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> What's he known for? Apart from his dad obviously. I know he's _been _in other stuff, but very little with any significant profile, surely?


Just a couple of little shows called Band of Brothers and Mad Men.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 9, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> What's he known for? Apart from his dad obviously. I know he's _been _in other stuff, but very little with any significant profile, surely?



Mad Men, Band of Brothers, Dexter, Roswell.

Bunch of films (albeit none blockbusters apart from King Kong)

Maybe I've just ended up seeing stuff he tends to be in.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh, OK - I knew Roswell but I've never seen the others, didn't realise he was a significant part of them. I must have read some things casting him as a newcomer around the time of Fargo Season 1 - I don't watch much on TV and I'm not sure how I'd have come to that conclusion otherwise.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 9, 2015)

I might binge watch season 1 again this week


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2015)

Just watched ep 1 of S2.

Hasn't lost anything, funny, violent and beautifully shot from the start. 

Looking forward to seeing where it goes from here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2015)

That first scene of episode one was glorious.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 15, 2015)

Was this on ch4 yet?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2015)

shit has it started?  What day/time is it on?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> shit has it started?  What day/time is it on?



Mon 19th, Oct, 10pm.  Phew!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 15, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Mon 19th, Oct, 10pm.  Phew!



phew!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2015)

I was deliberately light on plot seeing as it was the US premiere


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2015)

really excited to hear this is back


----------



## keybored (Oct 15, 2015)

nogojones said:


> really excited to hear this is back


Likewise, I'd almost forgotten about it till I saw this bump in new posts.


----------



## keybored (Oct 16, 2015)

Seen, very promising. Meth Damon looks healthier.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 16, 2015)

keybored said:


> Seen, very promising. Meth Damon looks healthier.



He looks too healthy - they used a body double for the topless shot when he was supposed to be starving, and a concave mirror for his shaving scene. Didn't really work though. Someone like Christian Bale would have actually starved himself.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 16, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> He looks too healthy - they used a body double for the topless shot when he was supposed to be starving, and a concave mirror for his shaving scene. Didn't really work though. Someone like Christian Bale would have actually starved himself.



Wut?

Is that meant for The Martian thread?


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm glad C4 has the UK rights to this. I believe it's Fox in the US, so I'm surprised Sky hasn't grabbed it and put it on its pay channels.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2015)

keybored said:


> Seen, very promising. Meth Damon looks healthier.


Shorely Fatt Damon in this case


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 20, 2015)

Not a bad start, although I felt the absence of Alison Tollman, and my namesake of course.  I was a bit worried about the risk of aren't-the-seventies-hilarious-ness but they haven't overplayed that.  

Dunst in particular was great - it's pleasingly difficult to read which direction her character's going to go in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2015)

tbh seemed a bit formulaick


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess that's inevitable. The 'Minnesota-nice vs Minnesota-nasty' setting is what distinguishes the whole 'brand'. So either they do _another _crime-thriller plot with that backdrop, or they do something else which is then no longer _Fargo_.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 20, 2015)

Aliens?


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

Promising start, nothing wildly different, but that is part of the point. Looks good, the seventies styles really fit dull as anything Minnesota.  Good to see Ron Swanson having fun, and it took an age to realise where I recognised Rye from....his big bro Macaulay, of course!


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

It took me far too long to recognise Ted Danson


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't even recognise Kirsten Dunst.

e2a: And her husband is 'Okie piece of shit' Todd from Breaking Bad


----------



## Santino (Oct 20, 2015)

Lou Solverson is Nite Owl from Watchmen.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> e2a: And her husband is 'Okie piece of shit' Todd from Breaking Bad


hence 'Meth Damon' in #244


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

And *spoiler alert*, Lou's wife is played by



Spoiler: For a recently ended sitcom



Cristin Miliotti, AKA The Mother from HIMYM


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> And *spoiler alert*, Lou's wife is played by
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is that a spoiler for anything?


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> how is that a spoiler for anything?



It was kept as a secret up until the final season, some may not have seen it yet.

Just being polite.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> It was kept as a secret up until the final season, some may not have seen it yet.
> 
> Just being polite.


Really?  How bizarre (the secret, not your politeness).  I mean, who gives a flying fuck?  Actress plays role shocker


----------



## Santino (Oct 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> Really?  How bizarre (the secret, not your politeness).  I mean, who gives a flying fuck?  Actress plays role shocker


Did you know that Bruce Willis plays the role of a ghost in The Sixth Sense?


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

Santino said:


> Did you know that Bruce Willis plays the role of a ghost in The Sixth Sense?


Silly comparison.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> Silly comparison.


Yeah, he plays a child psychologist.


----------



## Santino (Oct 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> Silly comparison.


 You're a silly comparison.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2015)

Santino said:


> You're a silly comparison.


True.  Especially for Cristin Miliotti


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2015)

Split screen stuff and aliens!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 20, 2015)

Good stuff.  Really enjoying the general tone and the 70s style!  And Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 21, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Aliens?



Hmm - close proximity of the Waffle House, and aliens appearing in a one-horse town to some small-time loser. Have the writers been watching old Bill Hicks shows?


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 21, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Hmm - close proximity of the Waffle House, and aliens appearing in a one-horse town to some small-time loser. Have the writers been watching old Bill Hicks shows?


When he was driving to the waffle house I couldn't help feeling it had too much of the feel of one of those nineties documentaries about alien abduction to be coincidental.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2015)

When's the second episode out?


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Oct 21, 2015)

The second episode is available online.


----------



## belboid (Oct 21, 2015)

they're shown a week earlier in yankeeland


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> The second episode is available online.



Ah, cool. I shall look for it!


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2015)

Liked it. In fact loved it. Fantastic cast. Great music. (Anyone notice the "o brother were art thou homage"?) 

And that's just about the best cast on telly at the moment. 

Colonel Tidge, Mary Jane Ted Danson.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 27, 2015)

Opinions on last night's?

Some potentially gripping threads developing - the mom/eldest son war for control of the family, the Fatt Damon/Kirsten Dunst dynamic as they sink further into complicity - but I thought it trudged along a bit.

My main gripe is that Lou Solverson is lacking three dimensions at the moment. Maybe they don't intend for him to be central this time, but it's a big miss in the wake of both Allison Tollman's role in S1, and Frances McDormand's in the film.  The Kansas outfit were fun, if a bit Pulp Fiction-derivative.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 27, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Opinions on last night's?
> 
> Some potentially gripping threads developing - the mom/eldest son war for control of the family, the Fatt Damon/Kirsten Dunst dynamic as they sink further into complicity - but I thought it trudged along a bit.
> 
> My main gripe is that Lou Solverson is lacking three dimensions at the moment. Maybe they don't intend for him to be central this time, but it's a big miss in the wake of both Allison Tollman's role in S1, and Frances McDormand's in the film.  The Kansas outfit were fun, if a bit Pulp Fiction-derivative.



Dunst is easily the best thing in it. I can't wait to see more of her and how it develops.Jesse Plemons has really piled on the pounds for this role!

Funny you mention Pulp Fiction...I thought there was a Reservoir Dogs reference 



Spoiler



(the ears)





Spoiler



The mincer had me really feeling quite sick too


----------



## rekil (Oct 28, 2015)

A reference to Kumiko the Treasure Hunter at the start of E3. Same tune used. 



Spoiler


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2015)

Thought ep 2 was great.  I know it's a totally different story, but it almost invites us to compare themes and characters with the 1st season.  The body disposal scene at the end is the closest thing to the film's wood chipper scene.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm loving this series so much!  So far, I still prefer series 1, but since I thought series 1 was one of the best things ever on telly, it's no shame to not quite manage to top it.

It's just so beautiful -- every shot, every piece of music, every set piece, every look, every line perfectly in its place.  The story is fascinating.  And Mike Milligan is shaping up to be a great villain to follow Billy-Bob.  His easy charm and friendliness wonderfully hints at malice.

Can't wait to see what they come up with next week.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 10, 2015)

Increasingly enjoying this.  We're starting to get a bit substance to Lou. Dunst and Plemons continue to be outstanding - really interesting, still-unpredictable dynamic.  Jean Smart as the Gerhardt matriarch is a joy too: I only really know her for her part in Frazier, where you got a glimpse of her ability to be quite scary, but this is on another level...



Spoiler



..I actually thought during that meeting that she was going to break Dod's arm as a pledge that she could control her sons, after the Kansas fella said that's what he'd do if his men defied him.


----------



## Santino (Nov 10, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Increasingly enjoying this.  We're starting to get a bit substance to Lou. Dunst and Plemons continue to be outstanding - really interesting, still-unpredictable dynamic.  Jean Smart as the Gerhardt matriarch is a joy too: I only really know her for her part in Frazier, where you got a glimpse of her ability to be quite scary, but this is on another level...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he said he would _take_ their arm.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 10, 2015)

Santino said:


> I think he said he would _take_ their arm.



Yes, and I thought that meant 'to guide them', but then he said next he'd take their tongue, and that's less easy to interpret in an avuncular kinda way.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 12, 2015)

Episode 5 was one of the best episodes of anything I've seen in ages.

The writing, the action scenes, the cinematography, the acting, the humour, Bruce Campbell as Ronald Reagan 

Flawless TV.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 18, 2015)

Jesus, latest episode was so tense I think I hurt my jaw watching 

Any Parks and Rec fans will have greatly enjoyed it too 

Brilliantly gripping (running out of superlatives to be honest).


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 19, 2015)

At the risk of sounding like a psychopath, I think they were a little coy about showing us the guy's head. But overall this is indeed getting better and better. 

Campbell was surprisingly understated but no worse for it. I loved the moment when you can see Solverson struggling to respond to his inability to tell real war from the movies


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2015)

When the main brother with the hat steered the Indian away from revealing Ed the Butcher had killed Rye, was this because he wanted to enforce the reasons for warring with the Kansas City boys?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> When the main brother with the hat steered the Indian away from revealing Ed the Butcher had killed Rye, was this because he wanted to enforce the reasons for warring with the Kansas City boys?



Yes, that's what I thought.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2015)

The guy who plays Mike Milligan has been around for years, always playing some sort of blood/crips style gangsta - including in Wu Tang videos, and if you are employed to look Gangsta in a Wu-Tang video you've gotta be gangsta.
It does show the lad has range, its what we call acting dear boy


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> The guy who plays Mike Milligan has been around for years, always playing some sort of blood/crips style gangsta - including in Wu Tang videos, and if you are employed to look Gangsta in a Wu-Tang video you've gotta be gangsta.
> It does show the lad has range, its what we call acting dear boy



I like the way he smokes!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2015)

Not to compare the 2 seasons directly as they are very different, but Mike Milligan and Hanzhee (lethal Native American) are the closest amalgamation of Lorne Malco.

I particularly enjoyed the Jabberwock rendition from Milligan


----------



## D'wards (Nov 19, 2015)

Here's our man Mike in a frankly ridiculous video


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> At the risk of sounding like a psychopath, I think they were a little coy about showing us the guy's head. But overall this is indeed getting better and better.
> 
> Campbell was surprisingly understated but no worse for it. I loved the moment when you can see Solverson struggling to respond to his inability to tell real war from the movies



I thought that was a nice touch, calling back to Milligan feeling Bulo's hair in an earlier episode.

And yes, the Reagan moment seemed like a definite nod to the Alzheimers


----------



## Santino (Nov 19, 2015)

Callback to Barton Fink too.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 19, 2015)

D'wards said:


> When the main brother with the hat steered the Indian away from revealing Ed the Butcher had killed Rye, was this because he wanted to enforce the reasons for warring with the Kansas City boys?


There was a brief moment when I thought he did it to spare her feelings. Don't worry he wasn't killed by the bloke from the butchers but was taken out by a professional. He wasn't a fuck up to the end.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> There was a brief moment when I thought he did it to spare her feelings. Don't worry he wasn't killed by the bloke from the butchers but was taken out by a professional. He wasn't a fuck up to the end.



That was my first thought but yes, as the conversation continued it seemed clear he was using the opportunity to get Mom to line up in favour of all-out war. More in character too.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2015)

nice ending of episode 7


----------



## oneunder (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes . Very good . Fucking excellent really. ( I was doing that air drumming thing which was like wtf i've never done that .Ever ) .


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2015)

So many Coen Brothers nods in this episode, but never once felt forced.

I think Noah Hawley will be able to write his own cheque for whatever he does next, this has been superb all the way through

Bit worried about the Alien subplot though, how they handle that could make or break things.

Also, line of the episode - "You're a shit cop, you know that right?"


----------



## D'wards (Dec 1, 2015)

What were all the symbols on the wall and that about, do ya'll think?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope more people watch this, that last episode was utterly brilliant.

It's not over yet (and I may be judging it by it's recency), but this has been, so far, the greatest single season of TV that I think I've watched, everything has been of the highest level.



Spoiler: Ep 8



Peggy casually stabbing Dodd in the chest because he kept being disrespectful, then feeding him beans, followed by his pleading looks to Ed were so darkly hilarious I had to watch them again 

"Hun, ya gotta stop stabbing him"


----------



## keybored (Dec 4, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What were all the symbols on the wall and that about, do ya'll think?









This one?
Sioux Falls something.


----------



## Yata (Dec 5, 2015)

positive peggy + meth damon what a lovely couple

really good series not often the 2nd series of a tv show is better than the 1st


----------



## 8den (Dec 5, 2015)

keybored said:


> This one?
> Sioux Falls something.



No in Ted Dansons house. Alien stuff.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 8, 2015)

Episode 9 was fantastic until...., well,.... 



Spoiler


----------



## JimW (Dec 8, 2015)

I mostly enjoyed the gobshites at the bar getting their comeuppance. Shame he never got his haircut.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2015)

There's been aliens references in every episode so no. But after last week's amazing episode, it was a letdown. I didn't like the tim from the office's narration at all.


----------



## keybored (Dec 9, 2015)

Ranu said:


> Episode 9 was fantastic until...., well,....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Half the point of this Fargo franchise is the... well, _quirkiness_... ya?


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't know - Twin Peaks nearly let the aliens push its _quirkiness _over the edge into full-on novelty spinning bow tie wackiness. I quite like the way it's rumbling along in the background, but if the big finale depends on it too heavily I won't be happy.

But as that hasn't happened yet... S2 took a while to grow on me but I think it's outclassed the first season now, and possibly drawn level with the film.  The last two episodes have been outstanding.  Kirsten Dunst is the best thing on TV.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2015)

It was a high risk move actually going full on with the aliens, glad they didn't shirk it after all the hints.

And Peggy's reaction was just brilliant 

I liked them getting Martin Freeman back for the narration, it was another little storytelling quirk in a show that's been full of them.

Can't wait for the final episode, best show on TV hands down (and I actually prefer both seasons of the show to the film, good as it was).

Milligan, Hanzee, Peggy - they've almost made me forget Billy Bob's bravura performance, no mean feat.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Kirsten Dunst is the best thing on TV.



Can you imagine anyone saying that less than a year ago? 

She's been amazing, I don't see Kirsten Dunst anymore, just Peggy


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Can you imagine anyone saying that less than a year ago?
> 
> She's been amazing, I don't see Kirsten Dunst anymore, just Peggy



I know - I think I've only seen her in Interview with a Vampire, Eternal Sunshine... and the first Spiderman. She's not made any impression on me at all, really.

It's not only that she's become the character - she's become a character who is largely defined by a really dangerous unpredictability, so you're never certain which way she's going to go next. It can't be easy to portray that without compromising the viewer's feeling that they're watching an actual person rather than a plot-twist device.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 10, 2015)

keybored said:


> Half the point of this Fargo franchise is the... well, _quirkiness_... ya?


Ok then.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2015)

Fargo makes me sad that one day there will be no Fargo.

It's just so beautiful.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2015)

Can you not talk about episodes that haven't yet shown on the UK though?  We only get episode 9 on C4 on Monday.  I didn't come in here expecting to be spoilered.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Can you not talk about episodes that haven't yet shown on the UK though?  We only get episode 9 on C4 on Monday.  I didn't come in here expecting to be spoilered.



Apologies, but I didn't realise it was being shown on normal telly, been downloading the season from the start.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Apologies, but I didn't realise it was being shown on normal telly, been downloading the season from the start.


I didn't even realise people still watch broadcast TV in 2015.


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2015)

keybored said:


> I didn't even realise people still watch broadcast TV in 2015.


Surely everyone can afford a decent laptop and broadband connection.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2015)

Santino said:


> Surely everyone can afford a decent laptop and broadband connection.


Surely televisions and TV licences are free of charge.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2015)

Surely it's easier to set season record on something I already have than download illegally and set up the network to play what I have downloaded.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 13, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Surely it's easier to set season record on something I already have than download illegally and set up the network to play what I have downloaded.



Sure, _Granddad _


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Surely it's easier to set *season record *on something I already have than download illegally and set up the network to play what I have downloaded.








I have no idea what "season record" is (I hope you don't pay for it) and believe it or not there are circumstances whereby posters might be up-to-date quite legally and might want to discuss the current episode without having to wait for slowpokes like you to catch up.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 14, 2015)

keybored said:


> I have no idea what "season record" is (I hope you don't pay for it) and believe it or not there are circumstances whereby posters might be up-to-date quite legally and might want to discuss the current episode without having to wait for slowpokes like you to catch up.


Freesat.  No payment.  Records automatically the season of the show.

You surely aren't serious that you think it's okay to spoiler the show in this thread before it's even officially released in this country?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, episode 9 was... weird


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Freesat.  No payment.  Records automatically the season of the show.



I have some form of Freesat (an old Sky box with some sort of free viewing card where most of the channels listed tell me I need to upgrade to actually watch them) but I no longer use it. I'm sure it doesn't do the recording thing, is yours a Tivo or similar hard-drive?



kabbes said:


> You surely aren't serious that you think it's okay to spoiler the show in this thread before it's even officially released in this country?



Thanks to technology it's a small world, people from all across it post here and there are many ways to watch shows and films. Once they've been officially* broadcast or released anywhere in the world I think it should be fine to discuss them and people who are having to wait a while for some reason should exercise caution when reading threads. 

What about people who don't live in The US, don't have a means of watching online and don't have a TV licence? Should we wait for the DVD release before we can discuss it?

*I do think that people who maliciously spoiler because they've managed to see a leaked pre-release are a bit naughty.


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Well, episode 9 was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, stop that!


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2015)

keybored said:


> Hey, stop that!



I don't think that saying weird is spoilery enough to be a real spoiler


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I don't think that saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but others may not. We are treading on eggshells.


----------



## Santino (Dec 14, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I don't think that saying weird is spoilery enough to be a real spoiler


He's just being a dick.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, that was fun. Certainly a very good episode up until _that bit. _Poor shop guy, the rest I couldn't really give a fuck about. Peggy has just come on in strides, not even a freakin' UFO can phase her. 

As to that, well, what can you say? Its a bit silly, and will hopefully stay that way, and that peripheral.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2015)

On various other US shows that are shown here very soon afterwards, it's generally been the done thing to put put the spoiler tags on spoilers until the episode is shown here - this being a UK based board n all. Otherwise no one who is watching here can actually look at the thread for more than a couple of hours after the episode is shown. Even on Tuesday morning there can be someone who's watched the US showing and is talking about that. And that's a bit crap. 

(Game of Thrones is an exception, as it's shown here only a few hours later).


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 14, 2015)

Of all the plot permutations that I might have hypothesised, that one certainly didn't make my list


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

belboid said:


> Well, that was fun. Certainly a very good episode up until _that bit. _Poor shop guy, the rest I couldn't really give a fuck about. Peggy has just come on in strides, not even a freakin' UFO can phase her.
> 
> As to that, well, what can you say? Its a bit silly, and will hopefully stay that way, and that peripheral.


Fuck the shopkeeper, he was a tattletale. I felt worse for Floyd, that was an unexpected betrayal.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2015)

Hansie is still the man. Psycho with suspicions of Magic Indian syndrome too of course but fair play.


----------



## keybored (Dec 14, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Of all the plot permutations that I might have hypothesised, that one certainly didn't make my list


Maybe an ironic nod to deus ex machina?


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2015)

keybored said:


> Fuck the shopkeeper, he was a tattletale. I felt worse for Floyd, that was an unexpected betrayal.


He was just a working man. He wouldn't have been phased the UFOs either. 

Floyd had to die, she may not have been as evil as the men, but she was still pretty darned unpleasant.


----------



## keybored (Dec 15, 2015)

belboid said:


> He was just a working man. He wouldn't have been phased the UFOs either.
> 
> Floyd had to die, she may not have been as evil as the men, but she was still pretty darned unpleasant.


But she had backbone, that shopkeeper was pure fodder and you know it.


----------



## keybored (Dec 15, 2015)

I mean  who should my sympathies lie with?

- A matriarch who has struggled to keep a grip on an (admittedly questionable) empire, what with her bickering sons, advances from competing gangs and a barely-functioning husband who is meant to be running shit in the eyes of all. Plus keeping tabs on various grandkids with understandable issues. Did I mention her mental sons?

or

- Some glorified gas-pump attendant lickspittle grass of no consequence

I just loved the way Hanzee blew his brains out as soon as he started dialling. If it were real life, I'd probably feel differently.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2015)

keybored said:


> I have some form of Freesat (an old Sky box with some sort of free viewing card where most of the channels listed tell me I need to upgrade to actually watch them) but I no longer use it. I'm sure it doesn't do the recording thing, is yours a Tivo or similar hard-drive?


Humax Foxsat.  Hard drive.




> Thanks to technology it's a small world, people from all across it post here and there are many ways to watch shows and films. Once they've been officially* broadcast or released anywhere in the world I think it should be fine to discuss them and people who are having to wait a while for some reason should exercise caution when reading threads.
> 
> What about people who don't live in The US, don't have a means of watching online and don't have a TV licence? Should we wait for the DVD release before we can discuss it?
> 
> *I do think that people who maliciously spoiler because they've managed to see a leaked pre-release are a bit naughty.


In which case, you sadly leave me no choice but to put you on ignore.  Bye!


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2015)

keybored said:


> I mean  who should my sympathies lie with?
> 
> - A matriarch who has struggled to keep a grip on an (admittedly questionable) empire, what with her bickering sons, advances from competing gangs and a barely-functioning husband who is meant to be running shit in the eyes of all. Plus keeping tabs on various grandkids with understandable issues. Did I mention her mental sons?
> 
> ...


wow, what nasty little cunt you appear to be.  Goodbye


----------



## keybored (Dec 15, 2015)

belboid said:


> wow, what nasty little cunt you appear to be.  Goodbye


It's a fictional TV show.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2015)

keybored said:


> If it were real life, I'd probably feel differently.



How compassionate of you. Probably.


----------



## Yata (Dec 16, 2015)

nice finale to wrap it up altho hanzee becoming the boss from season 1 im not so sure about, that'd have to be some kind of advanced plastic surgery to make that happen still great series hope the next season doesnt go too far with the alien stuff theres weird and then theres just taking the piss


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone know when the 2nd series will be on Netflix?


----------



## keybored (Dec 16, 2015)

Yata said:


> nice finale to wrap it up altho hanzee becoming the boss from season 1 im not so sure about, that'd have to be some kind of advanced plastic surgery to make that happen still great series hope the next season doesnt go too far with the alien stuff theres weird and then theres just taking the piss


Massively understated finale too, in a good way. I really didn't mind the UFO references throughout the season, they just added to the 70's feel. I doubt season three will have anything to do with aliens because the format is (almost) a self-contained season anthology.

Without spoilering, I didn't expect anything like that yet I didn't feel disappointed. Bokeem Woodbine shone again. You will not expect his fate.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 16, 2015)

Yata said:


> really good series *not often the 2nd series of a tv show is better than the 1st*


It isn't/wasn't


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2015)

Saul Goodman said:


> It isn't/wasn't



It was because it didn't have Bilbo in it. He could learn a thing or two from Kirsten Dunst on how not to over-act.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 16, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It was because it didn't have Bilbo in it. He could learn a thing or two from Kirsten Dunst on how not to over-act.


Series one had Billy Bob Thornton at his best. Martin Freeman was an inconsequence. He didn't detract from the overall quality of the show, IMO.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

Is the last episode on t'net?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 16, 2015)

Great stuff



Spoiler: Final Episode and overall thoughts



Liked that the ending was more of a tying up and reflecting episode than all out action.

The opening to 'War Pigs' was outstanding, and it was good to see the tie-ins to the first season (although that Hanzee one is a bit of a mindfuck). Nice to see Wrench and Numbers too 

Kirsten Dunst and Patrick Wilson deserve wide recognition and will probably get it, but Bokeem Woodbine and Zach McClarnon were fantastic as the ethereal menace that Fargo does so well.

Not to mention Jean Smart, Jesse Plemons, Jeffrey Donovan and the guy who played Bear that I've temporarily forgotten.

Oh, and Nick Offerman stealing the entire episode set during the police station stand-off with Bear.



Best ensemble cast on TV, best show on TV.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Is the last episode on t'net?


Yes. It was up yesterday morning.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2015)

Loved this scene from ep2, sure beats any of the recitals of it by famous poets I've heard.



Apparently Milligan was written as fat Italian bloke but then Woodbine auditioned and got the part.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry I watched it late last night can anyone explain 



Spoiler



how hanzee tied with season 1 and what his finale was about



I liked the knowing homages to the rest of the Coens outputs I got Raising Arizona and Fargo references in that one.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Yes. It was up yesterday morning.


Should i watch or wait...watch or wait?

I'm watching at the same time as me da, brother and mate, so might wait so we can all discuss fresh together.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 16, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Should i watch or wait...watch or wait?
> 
> I'm watching at the same time as me da, brother and mate, so might wait so we can all discuss fresh together.


Watch it and text them spoilers


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> Sorry I watched it late last night can anyone explain
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The implication is that Hanzee assumes the name Tripoli and has major reconstructive surgery, eventually becoming this guy from Season 1 -






who runs the Fargo crime syndicate that Malvo takes out with an assault rifle, etc (while those two cops played by Key and Peele sit in their car oblivious).

What's funny is that there are numerous fans calling this unrealistic while accepting the aliens 

Also - the 2 kids playing catch while he sits on the bleachers are Numbers and Wrench, the deaf hitman and his brother from season 1


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 17, 2015)

Yata said:


> nice finale to wrap it up altho hanzee becoming the boss from season 1 im not so sure about, that'd have to be some kind of advanced plastic surgery to make that happen still great series hope the next season doesnt go too far with the alien stuff theres weird and then theres just taking the piss


Thanks mate really appreciate that.


----------



## keybored (Dec 17, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Cheers, I got the Tripoli thing but completely missed Numbers and Wrench. I don't think they were brothers though were they? Nice catch all the same and another nice touch.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 22, 2015)

Great finish, loved the corporate "death".


----------



## Reno (Jan 31, 2016)

Just finished it. I thought it was good, but not as good as season 1, which had some genuinely jaw dropping plot turns up its sleeve. This I found a little meandering and a bit too style over substance/quirky for the sake of it. Still good though and hopefully there will be more, though apparently this didn't do well in the ratings so that may well be the end of it.

I always thought Kirsten Dunst is an underrated actress who doesn't get good enough roles and finally she did get a great part.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

Popping in without reading the rest of the thread to say I watched the first episode of S1 today, not knowing what to expect, and thought it was great. Couldn't get on board with Martin Freeman's character because he's so well known and lives in his face, iyswim, but that's my own problem, not the show's. 

Looking forward to watching the rest.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Popping in without reading the rest of the thread to say I watched the first episode of S1 today, not knowing what to expect, and thought it was great. Couldn't get on board with Martin Freeman's character because he's so well known and lives in his face, iyswim, but that's my own problem, not the show's.
> 
> Looking forward to watching the rest.


I've started watching it as well, agree about Freeman. I am loving the accents as well, sorta scandanivian-ish


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2016)

Billy Bob Thornton is a more famous actor internationally than Freeman. Why is there suddenly a problem in not being able to accept British character actor in a different role than the many famous actors who play all the different roles you see on the telly and in films? When it comes to accents, most of the actors don't get the Minnesotan accent exactly right, some barely even bother and that goes for the US actors as well. In the end it comes down to choosing to suspend your disbelief for some actors and not for others.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2016)

His acting style is rather grating.


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> His acting style is rather grating.


We've heard about your hang up about Freeman's acting often enough, thank you. Most people think he's a perfectly fine actor and he's good in Fargo.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> We've heard about your hang up about Freeman's acting often enough, thank you. Most people think he's a perfectly fine actor and he's good in Fargo.



You seem to be the one who has a problem with other people's opinions when it comes to film and TV.


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> You seem to be the one who has a problem with other people's opinions when it comes to film and TV.


I don't "have a problem" I'm disagreeing. Happens all the time here.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> I don't "have a problem" I'm disagreeing. Happens all the time here.



That's not what you said, but never mind.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

Reno said:


> Billy Bob Thornton is a more famous actor internationally than Freeman. Why is there suddenly a problem in not being able to accept British character actor in a different role than the many famous actors who play all the different roles you see on the telly and in films? When it comes to accents, most of the actors don't get the Minnesotan accent exactly right, some barely even bother and that goes for the US actors as well. In the end it comes down to choosing to suspend your disbelief for some actors and not for others.



Because not everyone watches the same stuff and some people might be more familiar with Freeman's stuff recently than Thornton's. Not everyone forms connections in their brains in the same way. It's got nothing to do with 'choosing' to suspend disbelief. I can either do it or I can't. I don't understand why my brain has made the connections it has made, any more than a neuro-scientist could tell me, since we understand fuck all about brains. But there it is. I fail to see why it is a problem for you.


----------



## Reno (Feb 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Because not everyone watches the same stuff and some people might be more familiar with Freeman's stuff recently than Thornton's. Not everyone forms connections in their brains in the same way. It's got nothing to do with 'choosing' to suspend disbelief. I can either do it or I can't. I don't understand why my brain has made the connections it has made, any more than a neuro-scientist could tell me, since we understand fuck all about brains. But there it is. I fail to see why it is a problem for you.



I don't have a problem !!! 

Never mind, it was probably just Monday morning crankiness. 

Then again, how did you adjust to Freeman as a Hobbit ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

He looked like Martin Freeman in makeup. I don't know why I have difficulty letting go with some actors and not others. Some just, like I said rather vaguely in my first post, 'live in their faces'. I don't even really know what that means, but I can't describe it any other way. It's not about British actors. I feel the same about Kevin Spacey, for example. There are some actors who have imprinted on my brain in a certain way that makes it difficult for me to ever fully believe the person they're playing. I don't blame them, I don't blame their acting style, 'tis but a quirk of the way memories and associations are formed in people's brains.

The last time I believed Martin Freeman in anything was in The Office, but that was the first time I'd seen him act.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2016)

It helps if you just think of him as Tim from The Office being whatever character he is.  So it's Tim from The Office riddling with Gollum in the caves.  And it's Tim from The Office hitting his wife in the head with a hammer.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 1, 2016)

Cor. Just watched episode 6 (the one with the snow storm and the fish). Some of the best television I've seen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2016)

I may or may not have binged the whole of S1.



Anyway.

Wow.

Masterful. Truly excellent.

Highlight of the whole thing was early episode 7, with the FBI guys in Fargo missing the whole thing. The way it was shot, from outside, following the mirrored windows... that's up there with the scene in episode 4 S1 of The Wire, the 'fuck' scene with Bunk and McNulty. Such a perfect concept.

But really it's hard to pick the best moment because it shines throughout. I'll watch it again at some point no doubt.

There's a second season, yes? Is it available anywhere? I watched this on UK netflix, haven't tried US for a while so don't know if it's there.

Will now read this thread for your thoughts!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 2, 2016)

Okay, stopped reading when I got to you all talking about S2, but I'm excited to go back to see what Molly's dad got up to. Presumably it'll be about the Sioux Falls stuff we kept hearing about? I was massively intrigued about that. 

Will have to try to track it down.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Okay, stopped reading when I got to you all talking about S2, but I'm excited to go back to see what Molly's dad got up to. Presumably it'll be about the Sioux Falls stuff we kept hearing about? I was massively intrigued about that.
> 
> Will have to try to track it down.


You may or may not prefer S2 depending on taste, but either way it is a similarly masterful piece of television.


----------



## Santino (Feb 2, 2016)

I can't remember now if the events of series 2 really matched what we heard about the past in series 1.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 2, 2016)

Santino said:


> I can't remember now if the events of series 2 really matched what we heard about the past in series 1.



Ordinary people caught up in events that they really shouldn't have got into.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2016)

Series 2 wins over 1 for me. Simply because of


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2016)

I preferred Season 2 but to be honest that might just be because I watched it more recently. Time for a S1 rewatch I think.

They are both excellent and the depth put into each episode (background details, nods to other influences) is staggering at times.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 2, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Ordinary people caught up in events that they really shouldn't have got into.



And Bruce Campbell as Ronald Reagan. 

And Meth Damon as Fat Damon.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 12, 2016)

Just finished both series. Possibly the best TV show I've ever watched. Loved it


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 13, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just finished both series. Possibly the best TV show I've ever watched. Loved it


Did you prefer series one or series two?


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2016)

I preferred season 1.

Season 2 had some fun supporting characters, but I found Molly Solverson a more interesting protagonist than her dad and Lorne Malvo was a far more scary and charismatic villain than the Native American hitman/helping hand in season 2. Season 2 was  still very good, but nothing in it happened which I found as surprising as some of the plot turns in the first season. I thought that leap one year ahead in season 1 and what happens then was absolutely brilliant. Season 1 had some genuine "holy shit" moments which season 2 lacked. The UFO in season 2 was sub-Twin Peaks quirky-for-the-sake of it stuff I could have done without. And the massacre in season 1, all shot in one take from the outside of the building, was the outstanding sequence of either season.

Kirsten Dunst was good but the parody of 70s semi-feminist self-actualisation was layed on too thickly. The incident of a hit and run, where the woman drives home with the still alive victim embedded in her window, was based on a real case and has made it into several films and TV series by now. The murder of the traitorous granddaughter in the wintery forest was too reminiscent of Adriana's death in The Sopranos (maybe the most upsetting scene in the entire series), but not as memorable.

The character I found the most interesting in season 2 was Jean Smart's gangster matriarch who looks like your friendly, cookie baking gran but who is tough as nails. She got dispatched rather unceremoniously I thought.

Not a criticism, but rather than the Coen Brothers own films, season 2 felt heavily inspired by the 70s rural gangster film Prime Cut with Lee Marvin and Gene Hackman. It's a favourite film of mine and jawdropping in its political incorrectness, but that's also what makes it great pulp fiction.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did you prefer series one or series two?


I'll probably give a different answer to this depending on which way the wind is blowing. 

Both the same, yet different, both superb.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 13, 2016)

I've said it before and I'll say it again; I loved the sheer audacity of the UFOs turning up. No explanations; it just was..! As brilliantly audacious as psychic Johann in 1864.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again; I loved the sheer audacity of the UFOs turning up. No explanations; it just was..! As brilliantly audacious as psychic Johann in 1864.


Yep. It was a proper "wtf" moment but it worked.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Reno said:


> I preferred season 1.
> 
> Season 2 had some fun supporting characters, but I found Molly Solverson a more interesting protagonist than her dad and Lorne Malvo was a far more scary and charismatic villain than the Native American hitman/helping hand in season 2. Season 2 was  still very good, but nothing in it happened which I found as surprising as some of the plot turns in the first season. I thought that leap one year ahead in season 1 and what happens then was absolutely brilliant. Season 1 had some genuine "holy shit" moments which season 2 lacked. The UFO in season 2 was sub-Twin Peaks quirky-for-the-sake of it stuff I could have done without. And the massacre in season 1, all shot in one take from the outside of the building, was the outstanding sequence of either season.
> 
> ...



great post - I preferred series one also.  I agree with all of the above - although personally, I did like the UFO bit, but put more simply, I just felt more engaged with series one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again; I loved the sheer audacity of the UFOs turning up. No explanations; it just was..! As brilliantly audacious as psychic Johann in 1864.



Okay, so I've spoiled myself for s2 by reading this, but I'm slightly agog, because...

I was rewatching s1 with a friend...

And at the end of I think it's episode 4 (not sure), where the camera zooms in so beautifully on numbers and wrench in their little shed on the ice...

Such a beautiful shot, it's one of my favourites of the whole series...

And I said that the only thing that could have made it better was if a ufo appeared above their little shed, and then it's never mentioned again. Just a little wtf moment that's utterly inconsequential.

And... that apparently happened (or something similar) in s2?

Gosh.


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just a little wtf moment that's utterly inconsequential.
> 
> And... that apparently happened (or something similar) in s2?
> 
> Gosh.





Spoiler



It appears twice. The first time is pretty much as you said. The second time is less inconsequential. No anal probes though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2016)

Finished watching s1 for a second time last night.

It strikes me how perfect it is that Gus is the one to bring down Malvo.

Animal control.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2016)

They told us everything right from the beginning.

The whole thing is littered with foreshadowing. From episode-long stuff, like the final episode showing the hole in the ice that Lester falls through right at the beginning; to season-long stuff like Gus being animal control. 

Another thing I noticed is, since there's a whole thing about Malvo the devil, when he's in Vegas, standing in the elevator as Lester runs away from him, the camera frames him in the elevator doorway and the blood spatter on the wall behind him looks like 2 bloody wings <3

And then at the end, after Gus shoots him the first time, he fucking snarls at him with blood in his mouth. Pure animal. 

There are so many things that tie together in beautiful ways. Too many to mention, really. It's just a really good piece of storytelling. Visually stunning. It feels like a piece of classical drama.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 14, 2016)

This is good: Literally the Devil: Why Lorne Malvo Was the Real Winner in Fargo's Finale - Overmental


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2016)

Ewan McGregor to play non-twin brothers in S3, sounds entertaining - 

‘Fargo’: Ewan McGregor Set As the Lead In Season 3 Of FX Limited Series In Dual Role


----------



## Reno (May 21, 2016)

Oooh, I thought this had been cancelled. Great news!


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2016)

Series 3 - excellent. Ewan - great.
One guy playing two characters - potential to be really distracting and annoying. I expect they will somehow make it work though.


----------



## billy_bob (May 21, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Series 3 - excellent. Ewan - great.
> One guy playing two characters - potential to be really distracting and annoying. I expect they will somehow make it work though.



Well, Ewan M, every film he's in, tosses a coin to decide whether he's going to be great or embarrassingly shit, so it could go either way. It being twins, maybe he'll give us one of each...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 21, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Well, Ewan M, every film he's in, tosses a coin to decide whether he's going to be great or embarrassingly shit, so it could go either way. It being twins, maybe he'll give us one of each...


I like him... but I think the pendulum definitely swings mostly to shit.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2016)

The writing is key in TV, and given how perfectly they managed the last 2 seasons I have no doubts about S3. 

Kirsten Dunst alone made S2 for me.


----------



## Reno (May 22, 2016)

...and when McGregor gives a bad performance, then like with all good actors it's usually the writing that is at fault. The idea that Fargo suddenly would be shit because he's in is silly.


----------



## bi0boy (May 22, 2016)

I hope he isn't to Fargo what Colin Farrell was to True Detective. There was probably an "ooh we've got Colin Farrell so let's write a shit script" thing going on in the back of their heads.


----------



## Reno (May 22, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I hope he isn't to Fargo what Colin Farrell was to True Detective. There was probably an "ooh we've got Colin Farrell so let's write a shit script" thing going on in the back of their heads.


That's not how writing and casting for TV works, you've got it the wrong way round. They didn't write a shit second season because Colin Farrell was in it, they wrote a shit screenplay and then they cast it with famous actors (in the US Vince Vaughn is a bigger star than Farrell and Rachael McAdams is pretty big too, so it wasn't just the Colin Farrell show). The second season got rushed out because the first one was a huge success. For the first season Nic Pizzolatto, the creator and sole writer of True Detective, had years till it made it to the screen, for the second season it was months. It looks like he only had one good season in him and under pressure to keep the momentum going, he wrote a poor second season.

Can't people wrap their head around writers because they can't see them on screen when they need someone to blame ? TV is a writer's medium first and whether a show works primarily comes down to them.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2016)

HBO have already admitted they pushed Pizzolatto to get out a script too soon...which went against their ethos of allowing projects to develop at the speed they need to to be great. 

One of the execs accepted it was a mistake on their part for trying to maintain an audience for what was a suprise hit for them.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2016)

As for Ewan, well, some people were put off by the idea that Martin Freeman was a main character in Fargo. I reckon it's the best thing he's done yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2016)

Yeah, I don't like Martin Freeman but Lester was a great character.


----------



## billy_bob (May 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah, I don't like Martin Freeman but Lester was a great character.



I can't say I'm a huge fan of his either, but it wasn't just a great character - he was great in the role. It was maybe the first time he really successfully exploited the sense of 'everyman' he has - and subverted it of course - without doing so by just being Tim From The Office in everything.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

I started watching S2 last night. Got 4 episodes in.

I'm enjoying it, but it seems like something missing. It doesn't have the same warmth of S1. There was something cosy and special about Molly that brought it all together, and the figure of Malvo was such a good, singular antagonist. I like Molly's dad well enough, but it's missing that spark, and having so many antagonists doesn't give me the same focus as before. The Kitchen brothers aren't a patch on Numbers and Wrench. 

Granted, I'm only 4 episodes in. And I am enjoying it, but I prefer S1 so far.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm looking forward to Dodd suffering some spectacularly nasty demise.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I started watching S2 last night. Got 4 episodes in.
> 
> I'm enjoying it, but it seems like something missing. It doesn't have the same warmth of S1. There was something cosy and special about Molly that brought it all together, and the figure of Malvo was such a good, singular antagonist. I like Molly's dad well enough, but it's missing that spark, and having so many antagonists doesn't give me the same focus as before. The Kitchen brothers aren't a patch on Numbers and Wrench.
> 
> Granted, I'm only 4 episodes in. And I am enjoying it, but I prefer S1 so far.


I much preferred S1. Malvo made it, and S2 just didn't have the same spark for me, either.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2016)

Episode 5 picked up a fair bit. I'm trying to work out who's going to be left standing at the end game, and who are going to be the biggest players. I guess Milligan, Dodd, Hanzee and Peggy. And of course Lou but that's a given.

It feels really weird waiting for Betsy to die. I'm not sure I like it. At the moment she only exists in order to die. I mean, everyone else who dies violently, they have some kind of story attached to them, they die because of the violence of the situation and get caught up in it in various ways. But she's literally only there so we can slowly watch her die, and we know it's going to happen (if not on camera during the season then after it finishes). It feels wrong. Maybe it makes more sense as the season goes on, but at the moment I don't like it.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 24, 2016)

The bump got me all excited. When is S3 happening on UK 'terrestrial' (is that still a thing?) TV?

I agree the absence of Molly meant the second season lacked some of the contrastive warmth of the first. But I still think the complexity of Kirsten Dunst's character and her performance in the role alone made it one of the most spellbinding bits of telly I've ever seen.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Episode 5 picked up a fair bit. I'm trying to work out who's going to be left standing at the end game, and who are going to be the biggest players. I guess Milligan, Dodd, Hanzee and Peggy. And of course Lou but that's a given.
> 
> It feels really weird waiting for Betsy to die. I'm not sure I like it. At the moment she only exists in order to die. I mean, everyone else who dies violently, they have some kind of story attached to them, they die because of the violence of the situation and get caught up in it in various ways. But she's literally only there so we can slowly watch her die, and we know it's going to happen (if not on camera during the season then after it finishes). It feels wrong. Maybe it makes more sense as the season goes on, but at the moment I don't like it.


My problem with S2 is I didn't feel the connection to the characters as I did in S1. I didn't know who was next for the chop, and I didn't really care.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 24, 2016)

Series 2 is great in its own right. Mike Milligan & Hanzee are both great "villains" in their own right, and both have different aspects of Malvos character to them, the running themes of patriarchy (note, not "The Patriarchy") and feminism are well explored, there's loads of great period aspects (life spring, Reagan, post Nixon conspiracy theories/paranoia), loads of foreshadowing of season 1 (well worth watching some YT vids about this), a really playful storyline and characters. The characters in particular are great - there's no single character whose worldview isn't challenged by the spiralling events outside of their control which throw their sense of self determination over life out the window. Really solid story telling, and well worth a second watch to catch all the things you missed first time around. I can't decide which season I like the most, but neither is weak at all.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 24, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> The bump got me all excited. When is S3 happening on UK 'terrestrial' (is that still a thing?) TV?
> 
> I agree the absence of Molly meant the second season lacked some of the contrastive warmth of the first. But I still think the complexity of Kirsten Dunst's character and her performance in the role alone made it one of the most spellbinding bits of telly I've ever seen.



Spring 2017, I believe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2016)

Well I'm about to start ep 9 now and I'm enjoying it a lot more. It still doesn't have that cohesive whatever-it-is of S1 for me, but as I've got to know the characters more it's a lot better. Now Milligan and Hanzee have come into their own it's easier to find some kind of direction - in the first 4 or so episodes there were just so many people you didn't know who to focus on.

And Peggy is amazing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah, officially really enjoying this now. 

Everything with Peggy and Ed and Dodd in the cabin was golden. The motel was fucking bonkers. "It's just a flying saucer, Ed."

Going to finish this tonight


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2016)

Finished.

Brilliant.

And omg baby Numbers and Wrench! <3

Fucking lol at Milligan in his office. 

Will definitely watch it through again, and would be interested to see S1 again too to look for stuff. 

Do we know what era S3 is set in?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2016)

It's still the best TV series ever IMHO. Can't wait for S3.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Finished.
> 
> Brilliant.
> 
> ...



Series 3 is gonna be 2010. Definitely links to series 1 in it, but clearly from casting is very much it's own story, so whether it'll just be the odd character and reference, or something a bit more solid, is hard to guess. I'd suspect the former. Very much looking forward to it.

Edit - ignore!

So many neat touches to this show, it's definitely worth doing twice. I got a lot more out of season 2 early episodes when I rewatched them. They are slow burners, but there's a whole load of character development that happens which you don't understand the first time round. Season 1 definitely deserves a second watch as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah I can imagine a second watching will make those early episodes feel a lot better. There were just so many 'main' characters, no real focus was given on any specific antagonist, the domestic stories of the Blumquists and Solversons hadn't got going at that point, and I felt like there was nothing to root me to it. It wasn't until episode 5 that it started to pick up for me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 6, 2016)

Currently reading "Before The Fall" by Noah Hawley (Fargo series creator/main writer/showrunner). About halfway through, and it's turning into a pretty tight thriller. Not a bad option, if waiting for your Fargo fix in spring is feeling a bit too much. Some very snappy dialogue, well paced, interesting characters and intriguing plotline (wealthy family's plane crashess with only two survivors - 3 year old son of rich family and a random painter hitching a ride. Flits between flashbacks to the stories of those on the plane and the main narrative).

It's not a "great" book (so far...) but is certainly "very good". This opinion may be revised up or down upon completion, depending on how well it all ties together. But certainly worth a go if you're out of series to binge and want something a bit familiar.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 6, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Currently reading "After The Fall" by Noah Hawley (Fargo series creator/main writer/showrunner). About halfway through, and it's turning into a pretty tight thriller. Not a bad option, if waiting for your Fargo fix in spring is feeling a bit too much. Some very snappy dialogue, well paced, interesting characters and intriguing plotline (wealthy family's plane crashess with only two survivors - 3 year old son of rich family and a random painter hitching a ride. Flits between flashbacks to the stories of those on the plane and the main narrative).
> 
> It's not a "great" book (so far...) but is certainly "very good". This opinion may be revised up or down upon completion, depending on how well it all ties together. But certainly worth a go if you're out of series to binge and want something a bit familiar.


Ordered. If it's rubbish I shall blame you


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm soooo looking forward to the next season of Fargo - darkness of the highest order!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 20, 2016)

Sad to say that I'm revising my opinion of this book down. It's worth a read, I guess, but it seems to be trying a bit too hard to be too many things, and ends up failing at all of them. Is it a thriller (no, although the first half does its best to make you think it will be)? Is it a who dunnit? Kind of, but it spends half the book making you think it's about one thing, and then the second half switches up on this completely, and leaves plot major plot elements infinished. Is it a study of the relationship between the two survivors? No, despite what the blurb claims - neither character is fleshed out well enough to justify this claim.

It's a shame, because there's the bones of a good book here. The non survivors are all brilliantly written, the fox news type pundit is also pretty rounded, and the unfinished plotlines I mentioned would have made a more Satisfying story, if they were taken to conclusion. Ho hum.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 21, 2017)

season 3 starts 19th April,


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2017)

YES


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone know the C4 start date yet? 

I'm rewatching the first two seasons in preparation, on S2, Ep5 at the moment


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2017)

Full-length S3 trailer



Mcgregor barely recognisble


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 28, 2017)

Carrie Coon 

With The Leftovers airing at the same time she should dominate awards season.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2017)

This was on last night


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup didn't even know it was coming back  got it ready to watch later


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 21, 2017)

Watched the first episode last night, thought it was great!

David Thewlis stole the show!

"...America."


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2017)

Loving the third series so far, esp Thewlis and goons


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2017)

I'm confused - is this already on the telly?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm confused - is this already on the telly?


It's being broadcast in the US, so on all the usual torrent sites minutes afterwards.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's being broadcast in the US, so on all the usual torrent sites minutes afterwards.



ah ok.  Thanks.


----------



## rekil (May 4, 2017)

I haven't looked but I expect that Rob McElhenney's twitter mentions are full of nerds telling him he should have tried a certain system.


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2017)

Third Ep a very different story than we're used to from Fargo, but so well done (although I'm not sure the timelines match up, Thaddeus / Ennis was meant to be 82, no way is he 40-50 in the 1975 LA flashbacks, hopefully that's deliberate).

They're clearly building up to something with the constant references to tech and modern life, so many shots of Gloria isolated by her lack of online presence or capability. Carrie Coon can't catch a break with technology whatever show she's in 

Always nice to see Ray Wise show up too 

Bubbling along nicely.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Carrie Coon can't catch a break with technology whatever show she's in


how do you mean? it's the first show I've seen her in.
Loved the cartoon interludes.
I was also puzzled by the age thing with Ennis


----------



## JimW (May 9, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Third Ep a very different story than we're used to from Fargo, but so well done (although I'm not sure the timelines match up, Thaddeus / Ennis was meant to be 82, no way is he 40-50 in the 1975 LA flashbacks, hopefully that's deliberate).
> 
> They're clearly building up to something with the constant references to tech and modern life, so many shots of Gloria isolated by her lack of online presence or capability. Carrie Coon can't catch a break with technology whatever show she's in
> 
> ...


Noticed that timeline shift too, sure you're right and it's deliberate.
On tech side there was also VM saying they had already got into the Stussy's software.


----------



## Ranbay (May 9, 2017)

Fucking awesome, done the first 3 eps now... and loving it


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you mean? it's the first show I've seen her in.
> Loved the cartoon interludes.
> I was also puzzled by the age thing with Ennis



Watch *The Leftovers*, HBO Drama about the after-effects of a global 'event', also just entering it's 3rd (and final) season, she's one of the highlights but the show in general is very good.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2017)

Really enjoying this season 3 so far - it's got a distinct Burn After Reading vibe in one of the plot strands


----------



## nuffsaid (May 22, 2017)

I didn't really get the need for the flashback episode on Ennis,

. As far as I can tell it didn't add anything to the plot going forward.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 22, 2017)

was completely unaware this had started. Bye bye productivity


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2017)

If you don't do torrents, this started on C4 last night, so you'll be able to check it out on All 4


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 19, 2017)

Am just getting up to speed on C4 catch-up - two episodes so far. It hasn't grabbed me as immediately as I remember the others doing, but looking back I see I said similar at the start of Season 2, so I'm giving it time. I felt it lacked the sensational incident/crime to kick it all off that the other seasons had, though.

Thewlis is the highlight so far, although we noticed that his accent is weirdly like the not-quite-right accent of Antony LaPaglia playing Daphne's useless brother Simon in Frasier, and now I can't not notice the comparison....


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2017)

I take it we're collectively fairly underwhelmed with this third series, then, given the way the thread is creeping off down the boards?

It hasn't quite caught alight like the first two, but I'd say it's still a cut above most TV. It's far bleaker than the previous serieses, much less of the stylised revelling in the violence and unpleasantness, which maybe suits it in light of the post-financial-crash setting and themes. Both Ewan McGregors have been good, although their accent is far wobblier than Martin Freeman's (it _is_ hard not to be Scottish when you're angry, of course).

Feels at the moment like there's a lot of loose threads which hopefully at least some of will be tied together spectacularly in the remaining episodes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2017)

I enjoyed it. Won't spoil the ending but thought it was really well done.

2nd series still the best so far though.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jul 10, 2017)

Up for _Best Use Of British Teeth In A Television Drama_.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Jul 10, 2017)

Ewan McGregor pretty much swamped in the wake of action hero Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd want another watch before really passing comment, but first watch made me feel that a certain amount of wit was packing, compared to series 1 and 2.  It still has its moments, but Varga is no Mike Mulligan or Lorne Malvo, imo.  Also, yeah, lacking the stylised violence and genuine menace of the first two series.  Still well worth a watch, but something is missing.  The cop plot feels a bit tacked on, almost.

There's still plenty of great moments, some superb acting, etc.  I felt some of the quirkyness was overdone, but still a compelling show.


----------



## JimW (Jul 10, 2017)

Really enjoyed it, strong performances all over the shop but as has been said maybe a few more flaws in the plot.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2017)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Varga is no Mike Mulligan or Lorne Malvo, imo.



I agree in terms of being able to enjoy watching him, or not. But kudos to the programme for setting up a villain who is genuinely villainous and loathsome and pretty much impossible to warm to, though - the bad guy we're secretly rooting for/want to sleep with is an easier route to go down.


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 25, 2018)

Just finished season 3 and have to say I really enjoyed it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm rewatching S1 atm, slowly going through it and 2 ready to get to 3 now it's on Netflix. Finally convinced him indoors it's worth his time, despite endless protestations. Anyway, he loves it so far.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2018)

Finally watched s3.  I thought it took three to four episodes to warm up but the last six were snorting and its ending was glorious.  And I loved Varga.  He was everything that the end of season 2 warned us was coming.

Also, there has never been programme making as spectacularly _beautiful_ as Fargo.  I paused some of the shots in this series just to enjoy the colours, framing and artistry of them.  Never done that with TV or film before.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Third Ep a very different story than we're used to from Fargo, but so well done (although I'm not sure the timelines match up, Thaddeus / Ennis was meant to be 82, no way is he 40-50 in the 1975 LA flashbacks, hopefully that's deliberate).
> 
> They're clearly building up to something with the constant references to tech and modern life, so many shots of Gloria isolated by her lack of online presence or capability. Carrie Coon can't catch a break with technology whatever show she's in
> 
> ...



That age thing about Thaddeus/Ennis really bothered me, too. But overall, a brilliant season. The link to season 1 was unexpected but welcome and Ray Wise in the bowling alley reminded me of Sam Elliot in The Big Lebowski. 

If Noah Hawley decided there's no more mileage in Fargo, he's certainly gone out on a high with this.


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2019)

Chris Rock for season 4, apparently

Fargo season 4 is going to be the biggest yet


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2020)

And here we go


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 20, 2020)

Visual touches of Miller's Crossing there (though obviously different era), which as it's my favourite Coen bros film is no bad thing imo.


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> And here we go



That looks promising as fuck   Great cast as well.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 28, 2020)

First episode promising, certainly a massive improvement on season 3 already.


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> First episode promising, certainly a massive improvement on season 3 already.


Is it out??


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Is it out??


only in the US, so we'll have to wait or subscribe to Hulu via a VPN (or torrent it if that's your thing).
No UK date or even platform announced yet.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

I thought everyone torrented etc? Why would you not when they can't even be bothered to make it legally available


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I thought everyone torrented etc? Why would you not when they can't even be bothered to make it legally available


Would rather watch it on a proper telly with decent subs, convenience and no warning letters from my IP


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Would rather watch it on a proper telly with decent subs, convenience and no warning letters from my IP



On my 55 inch telly I can't tell the difference between a torrent download and a quality stream or broadcast, the subtitles are just find with the added benefit of being able to choose different ones if I want, the convenience is obliviously superior and I never received a warning letter.  But ymmv I guess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> On my 55 inch telly I can't tell the difference between a torrent download and a quality stream or broadcast, the subtitles are just find with the added benefit of being able to choose different ones if I want, the convenience is obliviously superior and I never received a warning letter.  But ymmv I guess.


I can’t play most avi and other video files via my PlayStation. It’s impractical to use torrents for me. Impossible for some.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

Torrents are a massive ballache and the drawbacks outweigh the benefits imo


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Torrents are a massive ballache and the drawbacks outweigh the benefits imo


I can search for, then start a torrent using an app on my phone and have it waiting for me on my home network ready to watch on my TV when I get home. They’re great


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I can search for, then start a torrent using an app on my phone and have it waiting for me on my home network ready to watch on my TV when I get home. They’re great


You need to get a VPN and shit like that - it’s a lot of faff


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

The worst thing about them is the amount of malware that accumulates from using them


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Does this mean it can't be discussed on this thread until it's shown on Sky Atlantic or something?


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The worst thing about them is the amount of malware that accumulates from using them



Never had that problem.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The worst thing about them is the amount of malware that accumulates from using them


Watch on a FireTV, streaming from a box running Linux, this isn’t a problem...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Watch on a FireTV, streaming from a box running Linux, this isn’t a problem...


This is what is called faff


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Never had that problem.


What client do you use? It’s always been an issue for me. On the rare occasions I do use them, I have to use a knackered old lap top.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

I use Windows 10 and just go to rarbg.to, search for e.g. Fargo S04E01, choose something like Fargo.S04E01.Welcome.to.the.Alternate.Economy.1080p.AMZN.WEBRip.DDP5.1.x264-TOMMY[rartv] and click the magnet link. Copied to a USB drive I just plug into my Samsung TV and it plays fine with subtitles included, and no nasties.

I suspect people on Virgin, BT, Talk Talk and Sky might not see the bit of the internet where all the reliable torrent sites are, on account of blocking, but decent ISPs don't have to do that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This is what is called faff


Step 1 - buy box 
Step 2 - switch on 
Step 3 - install apps
Step 4 - enjoy

If that’s your idea of a faff then day to day life must really be a struggle


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Does this mean it can't be discussed on this thread until it's shown on Sky Atlantic or something?


 That’s what the spoiler code is there for:









						How to use the spoiler code!
					

After a bit of haggling editor has kindly installed the spoiler code :)  See SPOILER Section in the FAQ - BB Codes | urban75 forums         Images can be hidden with this.    You can also now use Inline Spoilers. These blur out a section of text without needing to be wrapped on separate lines...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Step 1 - buy box
> Step 2 - switch on
> Step 3 - install apps
> Step 4 - enjoy
> ...


 You really are a patronising pompous cock


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Spoiler



I'm going to watch episode two tonight, can't wait!


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2020)

Since I’m in Germany I rely a lot on torrenting and I pay for a good VPN because it gets heavily prosecuted here. Smaller films can take a year or more to get released here and on TV they dub everything into German. And I still buy tons of Blu-rays and subscribe to Netflix on top.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to watch episode two tonight, can't wait!





Spoiler



I’m a series binger and I will watch it all when its finished


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> You really are a patronising pompous cock


But it really is that easy.
Buy a Firestick.
Install Kodi.
Install Exodus plugin.
Watch everything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> But it really is that easy.
> Buy a Firestick.
> Install Kodi.
> Install Exodus plugin.
> Watch everything.


Buy, buy, install, install


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2020)

I don’t do any of that.  I just use a Tor browser and then a reliable site.   It has taken a bit of experience to note what are likely to be dodgy files, but that’s rarely a problem in a site like eztv.   It really is a piece of piss and I’ve had one takedown notice in nigh on twenty years of torrenting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Buy, buy, install, install


Buy, free, click, click.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a series binger and I will watch it all when its finished



If it's released in one go I try and space it out but fail, whereas if it's released weekly I try and save it up but fail.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Buy, free, click, click.


not everyone has the means to buy more tech, or indeed install a VPN


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> not everyone has the means to buy more tech, or indeed install a VPN


It really is a piece of piss to use a basic torrent kit.  I use biglyBT as the client, and get the files by using a Tor browser.  Then its a quick duckduckgo on there to find the latest address for proxybunker. Open that, click on ThePirateBay (or EZTV, usually) and search. Find file, download it and bigly opens.  Five minutes later, I have the new episode of Fargo.  Using a 'respectable' site like TPB means I haven't had any malware via a file for a _decade_ at least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> It really is a piece of piss to use a basic torrent kit.  I use biglyBT as the client, and get the files by using a Tor browser.  Then its a quick duckduckgo on there to find the latest address for proxybunker. Open that, click on ThePirateBay (or EZTV, usually) and search. Find file, download it and bigly opens.  Five minutes later, I have the new episode of Fargo.  Using a 'respectable' site like TPB means I haven't had any malware via a file for a _decade_ at least.


I don't think vpns work on chromebooks, I always used to get malware from Pirate Bay proxies via Unblocked - still do
Anyway this is all beside the point. Most people prefer to access their entertainment legitimately via proper platforms


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2020)

I don’t have any Android or Windows devices at home, only iPhones & an iPad. And it has been impossible in the past to make torrents work, and/ or connect them to my smart TV. So even if if could download or stream anything on my iPad, I would have to watch it on a tiny screen as the bastard won’t connect to the TV.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2020)

I dont use a vpn, just the Tor browser.   And, of course, most people dont do that, and dont want to (although its reckoned more people watched a downloaded version of the GoT finale than did so via Sky), I'm just saying it really is pretty easy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> I dont use a vpn, just the Tor browser.   And, of course, most people dont do that, and dont want to (although its reckoned more people watched a downloaded version of the GoT finale than did so via Sky), I'm just saying it really is pretty easy.


i thought the tor browser WAS a VPN? it's bamboozling. yet people say it is easy. easy for you maybe, but don't speak for others,


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> i thought the tor browser WAS a VPN? it's bamboozling. yet people say it is easy. easy for you maybe, but don't speak for others,


naah, Tor kind of apes a VPN's functions, tho it is much slower than using one of them.  And I get many others would find any such thing to much work, but if you are confident enough to install _anything _on a pc, then you can install everything you need for torrenting. I wouldn't try to get my in laws to do it, but I wouldnt try and get them to change an email address without watching over them.


----------



## belboid (Nov 9, 2020)

Anyway.... I am finally up to date with the latest season.   It’s got plenty of fine stuff in it but I am still waiting for it all to really come together.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 10, 2020)

belboid said:


> Anyway.... I am finally up to date with the latest season.   It’s got plenty of fine stuff in it but I am still waiting for it all to really come together.



I started it last night. 2 episodes in and I'm confused already.


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2020)

After initial excitement over a new season there doesn’t seem much buzz around this and it’s gotten more mixed reviews than previous seasons. Haven’t watched any of it yet, waiting till it is finished for a binge.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought it was suitably entertaining with a succession of mildly interesting characters, but lacked any real tension. The only characters I cared about were Rabbi Milligan and Satchel.


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2020)

Finished it yesterday. It was... good. It just felt that it was doing a bit too much. Too many characters had ends that felt abrupt and weren't really explained. There was a lot of setup and then not much development.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2020)

There were lots and lots of good bits, the main story was interesting, some great characters, but they weren’t integrated properly into the story, too many loose threads.  

needed a rug.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2020)

So would you peeps who have seen it say it’s the least good of all four seasons?


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> So would you peeps who have seen it say it’s the least good of all four seasons?



I maintain what I said after seeing just the first episode - it’s better than season three. More of a mess than two but no less interesting.


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I maintain what I said after seeing just the first episode - it’s better than season three. More of a mess than two but no less interesting.


Loved season 3.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I maintain what I said after seeing just the first episode - it’s better than season three. More of a mess than two but no less interesting.


 Good to hear. Whereas I generally enjoyed S3 I thought it was the weakest of the first three seasons. Great memorable characters but plot wise not as enthralling as the previous two. S1 is a very good all rounder in itself, but Billy Bob Thornton’s sublime performance just elevates to greatness. And the more multi layered and character-rich nature of S2 makes it the best and most thrilling plot-wise for me.

The trailer for S4 looked promising and silky as fuck, though of course one shouldn’t judge anything by its trailer.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

Four’s main flaw as belboid said is that it had lots of memorable characters but not enough plot lines to expend them upon.


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> Loved season 3.


I even preferred it to season 2, which I found overrated, it lost me when it went into X-Files/Twin Peaks wannabe quirkiness by the end. The first half of season 3 is weaker than previous seasons, but it's just the set-up for the second half, much of which is one long sustained suspense/chase sequence. I thought that was as good as anything in the series. I loved the team-up of Nikki and Mr Wrench, was so rooting for them.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> So would you peeps who have seen it say it’s the least good of all four seasons?


I'm struggling to get into it. Partly because Chris Rock is in it, and partly because it's a bit shit.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2020)

Am skimming with half-closed eyes here so I don't see any spoilers.

Anyone know when it's on actual telly?  We're currently rewatching from the film onwards, in preparation, but no idea when it's due out.


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2020)

This latest is by far the weakest of the 4

Why do they try to inject the weird scifi angle into it? The flying saucers in season 2 was proper wtf


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 3, 2020)

I also thoughts season 3 was great. Then again anything with Mary Elizabeth Winstead and/or David Thewlis gets my vote


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 3, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> This latest is by far the weakest of the 4
> 
> Why do they try to inject the weird scifi angle into it? The flying saucers in season 2 was proper wtf



It was audacious. Loved it, and in keeping with Coen Brothers weirdness (The Man Who Wasn't There).


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2021)

Friendly reminder that S4 is about to start for us UK-based folk who don’t partake in illegal streaming.


----------



## Maltin (May 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Friendly reminder that S4 is about to start for us UK-based folk who don’t partake in illegal streaming.


Where?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2021)

Maltin said:


> Where?


C4 10pm Sundays from today


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> C4 10pm Sundays from today


Interesting that Netflix is no longer carrying it (in the UK at least). Massively popular series, and I can’t imagine them being outbid by C4, so I can’t think of the reason...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Interesting that Netflix is no longer carrying it (in the UK at least). Massively popular series, and I can’t imagine them being outbid by C4, so I can’t think of the reason...


It was TXed on C4 first before it went on Netflix. Dunno if this is still the plan - I can see it's all on All 4 now


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2021)

Nice one, cheers OU!


----------



## Part 2 (May 10, 2021)

Might give it another go. I gave up after about 4/5 episodes.


----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2021)

Ah bollocks, missed it!


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2021)

Half way through and whereas it is not at the same level as the previous three by some margin, it’s not bad either. Had the previous seasons not existed and this been a standalone series, it would surely have been given a 7/10 consensus.

But admittedly it lacks the spark, weirdness and magic of the previous ones. Feels like it was written and made by HBO.


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2021)

We've watched 2 episodes and absolutely loving it. I like the nods to previous stuff, whilst being nice and fresh story-wise.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 12, 2021)

I really enjoyed the 4th season, the way it eventually ties in to the others is just brilliant.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I really enjoyed the 4th season, the way it eventually ties in to the others is just brilliant.


Spoiler!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Spoiler!


How is that a spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Soj thinks any details but the title is a spoiler


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How is that a spoiler


You've revealed that it ties in with the others! Can you not see how that's a spoiler?!


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Soj thinks any details but the title is a spoiler


Not exactly


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2021)

They all tie together in some way though.  It’s one of the shows _things_.  Trying to work out just who certain characters will turn out to be is part of the fun.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> They all tie together in some way though.  It’s one of the shows _things_.  Trying to work out just who certain characters will turn out to be is part of the fun.


This is a new series. Nothing is certain about them. But now, even though I'm only just starting ep 3, I know that it's going to happen. It's a fucking spoiler.


----------



## platinumsage (May 13, 2021)

I can't remember it tying in to previous series. If it did it was in a very minor way that I wished someone had told me to look out for.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

People need to pay attention more!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> This is a new series. Nothing is certain about them. But now, even though I'm only just starting ep 3, I know that it's going to happen. It's a fucking spoiler.


It doesn’t matter though. In fact it helps.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> This is a new series. Nothing is certain about them. But now, even though I'm only just starting ep 3, I know that it's going to happen. It's a fucking spoiler.


For three seasons there have been overlapping characters and plot lines.   Why would it be different in this one?   Noah Hawley has said the whole things like a book, the film was chapter 4, the first season chapter 9 (not sure where the others are chapterwise)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> For three seasons there have been overlapping characters and plot lines.   Why would it be different in this one?   Noah Hawley has said the whole things like a book, the film was chapter 4, the first season chapter 9 (not sure where the others are chapterwise)


Ah, the George Lucas Wriggle


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> This is a new series. Nothing is certain about them. But now, even though I'm only just starting ep 3, I know that it's going to happen. It's a fucking spoiler.


The entire premise of the show is that it’s all linked. It’s one world, one timeline. That isn’t a spoiler, it’s the bloody show.


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

Whereas I don’t like spoilers anymore than the next guy, sojourner , I can assure you that the mere revelation that this season has links to the previous ones does not qualify in any way as a spoiler. Not for most shows, and even less so for Fargo, in which the very concept of links and references between the different seasons is a actually part of the very DNA of the show. So rest assured nothing has been spoiled.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

I guess there’s also the “don’t read a thread about a show that’s 8 months old if you don’t want to know about it” argument as well


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

Anyways, have just finished it. After reading a few lukewarm reviews when it first came out last autumn I was fearing it would be bad. But it certainly isn’t, even if it might not be as great as its predecessors. It is still a very well  written, acted, and produced series.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

I thought it was being shown on telly? Have they spunked it all on All 4? Wish they wouldn’t do that


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it was being shown on telly? Have they spunked it all on All 4? Wish they wouldn’t do that


You can choose to either binge it on All4 or watch it the traditional way weekly on the telly. Best of both worlds.


----------



## sojourner (May 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas I don’t like spoilers anymore than the next guy, sojourner , I can assure you that the mere revelation that this season has links to the previous ones* does not qualify in any way as a spoiler*. Not for most shows, and even less so for Fargo, in which the very concept of links and references between the different seasons is a actually part of the very DNA of the show. So rest assured nothing has been spoiled.


To you.

Not to me.

Meh. I'm just not gonna read any threads at all about anything I'm watching from now on. I realise my definition of spoilers is different to most people's. The only other person I know who is as fanatical as I am is my fella.

What would be good though is if you all stopped telling me what defines one, as if that has no effect on my enjoyment at all. I'm 53, with a full deck of creativity, I like to watch EVERYTHING unfurl slowly.


----------



## sojourner (May 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The entire premise of the show is that it’s all linked. It’s one world, one timeline. That isn’t a spoiler, it’s the bloody show.


But it might be bloody different in this one! Christ, I don't know what's so hard to get about that.


----------



## sojourner (May 14, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I guess there’s also the “don’t read a thread about a show that’s 8 months old if you don’t want to know about it” argument as well


It's only just come on Channel 4 for me.


----------



## sojourner (May 17, 2021)

Okay, finished it last night, and that totally WAS a spoiler.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 17, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Okay, finished it last night, and that totally WAS a spoiler.


I think you're in a class of one here


----------



## sojourner (May 18, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I think you're in a class of one here


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2021)

Liked it but not as good as the other 3.


----------



## platinumsage (May 18, 2021)

What was the spoiler? Was Satchell that bloke off of season 2 or something?


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> You can choose to either binge it on All4 or watch it the traditional way weekly on the telly. Best of both worlds.


I'm taping it on my BT Box so I don't have to suffer the wretched All4 advert breaks, will watch it when it's all taped.


----------



## passenger (May 23, 2021)

Enjoyed it a lot not sure why it gets such lukewarm reviews, it was brilliant loved all 
of the 11 episodes quality TV


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I'm taping it on my BT Box so I don't have to suffer the wretched All4 advert breaks, will watch it when it's all taped.


I guess the bar was set very high with the previous seasons.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2021)

Just binged it over the week. Really enjoyed it, particularly the Rabbi character. Mike Milligan was my favourite character so good to understand his origin story.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Anyways, have just finished it. After reading a few lukewarm reviews when it first came out last autumn I was fearing it would be bad. But it certainly isn’t, even if it might not be as great as its predecessors. It is still a very well  written, acted, and produced series.



not very well written at times - the last two episodes should've just been one slightly extended ep. instead there was huge padding to make it out to the full hour.

Rock is a perfectly good actor but was far outside his zone here. never particularly convincing. same for Schwartzman.

I think like a lot of stuff that have covid interfere, you have to wonder how much better it could have been. like if they had been able to get back together for reshoots.


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2021)

Cerv said:


> not very well written at times - the last two episodes should've just been one slightly extended ep. instead there was huge padding to make it out to the full hour.
> 
> Rock is a perfectly good actor but was far outside his zone here. never particularly convincing. same for Schwartzman.
> 
> I think like a lot of stuff that have covid interfere, you have to wonder how much better it could have been. like if they had been able to get back together for reshoots.


Unlike with film where reshoots are very common, once a series is underway, there rarely are reshoots, a tv schedule doesn't allow for it. If anything, the Covid enforced break would have given them a chance to modify the last few episodes had they seen anything wrong with it. The 4th season just didn't work, maybe it's just run its course.

Noah Hawley is now working on a TV series which is an Alien spin-off, I'm very curious to see how that turns out. If it is as good as the first three seasons of Fargo, it could be the best continuation of the franchise since Aliens.


----------

